# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Ku po shkon LDK-ja sot?

## YlliRiaN

*LDKja, sërish, nisi procesin e reformimit, derisa shpalosi disa hapa mjaftë të paqartë që pret ti ndërmarrë. Reforma, sipas mbështetësve të Presidentit Sejdiu, nuk çon në zgjedhje të brendshme. Ramë Manaj tha se zgjedhjet në LDK do të mbahen sipas Statutit, pra më 2010. Fadil Ferati qëndrim tjetër

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, sërish, njoftoi që nisi procesin e brendshëm të reformimit, derisa ju bëri thirrje të rinjve dhe anëtarësisë tradicionale që të kthehen në Partinë e Vjetër.

Po ashtu, Kryesia e LDKsë shpalosi edhe disa hapa mjaftë të paqartë që pritet të ndërmerren në këtë drejtim.

Në pajtueshmëri me synimet e saj për reformim dhe profilizim të strukturave udhëheqëse, LDKja vendosi që të iniciojë procedurat e reformave në të gjitha strukturat e saj, u tha në një komunikatë për media të Kryesisë, duke u bërë thirrje më pas të gjithë të interesuarve që ti bashkohen.

LDKja dëshiron të ritheksojë gatishmërinë e strukturave të saj udhëheqëse për të ofruar mundësi të barabarta për të gjithë aktivistët e ish-aktivistët, simpatizantët dhe aderuesit e tjerë në LDK, që të jenë pjesë e këtij procesi.

Dhe, megjithëse hapat që pritet të ndërmerren në procesin e brendshëm të reformimit, duken mjaftë të paqartë, një gjë tashmë është mjaftë transparente - Kryesia e LDKsë mbetet e ndarë rreth këtij procesi.

Mbështetësit e Presidentit Sejdiu e perceptojnë reformën si një proces të gjatë, derisa të tjerët, kulminacionin e reformës e shohin mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të brendshme, të përgjithshme.

Sekretari i Përgjithshëm, Ramë Manaj, në një prononcim për Express, ka insistuar që zgjedhjet në LDK do të mbahen sipas Statutit, që i bie në dhjetor 2010.

Zgjedhjet mbahen çdo katër vjet, ka thënë ai.

Kjo çështje, sipas tij, është mjaftë e qartë.

Zgjedhjet mbahen sipas Statutit. Kuvendi parashihet të mbahet çdo katër vjet, por nëse duhet të ketë më herët, atëherë këtë vendim e merr organi vendimmarrës, ka shtuar Manaj.

Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i LDKsë vlerëson se aktualisht është e rëndësishme që të ecet tutje me reformimin e partisë.

Procesi i reformimit nuk do të thotë se zgjatë dy apo tre muaj. Ne nuk kemi vënë afat se kur duhet të përfundojë ky proces.

Ai ka shpjeguar disa hapa që pritet të ndërmerren në procesin e reformës.

Ne jemi në ridizajnim të programit të partisë, në mënyrë që të kemi një organizim më të madh veprues të partisë dhe një efikasitet më të lartë, ka thënë Manaj, duke vlerësuar se ky proces i siguron LDKsë një përfaqësim më të mirë në zgjedhjet lokale dhe ato parlamentare.

Ramë Manaj, i cili njëherësh mban postin e Zëvendëskryeministrit, tha se gjatë procesit të reformës, LDKja është e interesuar që radhëve të saj ti bashkohen njerëz të rinj, por edhe ish-anëtarë të saj.

Dhe për këtë, thotë ai, ka një strategji.

Ka strategji për këtë, ka mbështetje edhe me dokumentet e partisë. Në fund të fundit, vetë procesi i reformimit ka qëllim hapjen për prurjen e kuadrove të reja.

Ramë Manaj mbështet pothuajse nga të gjithë në shumicën e çështjeve që ngre në rrugën drejt reformës, përveç në njërën pikë - atë kur insiston që zgjedhjet të mbahen në vitin 2010.

Nënkryetari i LDKsë, Fadil Ferati tha se zgjedhje të brendshme, ndoshta, do të ketë shumë shpejt.

Zgjedhjet nuk përjashtohen. Ndoshta në një moment shumë të shpejtë do të kemi zgjedhje, qoftë nëpër degë, qoftë të përgjithshëm, ka deklaruar
Ferati për Express, të martën.

Sipas tij, reforma në LDK do të jetë ngushtë e lidhur edhe me konkluzat që dalin nga debatet nëpër degë.

Mbi bazën e debateve nëpër degë do të vendoset nëse duhet të ketë zgjedhjeve në disa degë apo zgjedhje të përgjithshme, ka thënë ai, duke paralajmëruar se kjo çështje mund të zbardhet edhe në Këshillin e Përgjithshëm.

Sigurisht që shumë shpejt do të thirret Këshilli i Përgjithshëm, ka shtuar Nënkryetari i LDKsë.

Fadil Ferati mendon se LDKja duhet të freskohet me anëtarë të rinj, pa përjashtuar anëtarësinë tradicionale.

Dyert do të hapen - jo përgjysmë, por plotësisht, tha ai.

Dhe kjo, sipas tij, përveç mënyrave të tjera, mund të ndodhë në zgjedhje të brendshme.

Inkuadrimi i njerëzve të rinj, apo i anëtarësisë tradicionale të LDKsë, do të ndodh në një proces të reformimit, e ku të gjithë do të futemi të barabartë në këtë proces, ka thënë Ferati.*

----------


## Llapi

paska koh edhe nji vit e gjysem qe ti pregaditin muskujt e grushtat per nji duel te ri haaaaa

----------


## beni33

o llap   ku din ti  se   si  dote   rrjedhin  gjerat   ne  ket   pranver    qe   po  afrohet    adin ti  dhe   aje    ne   kosove   adin  ti se   populli   esht    ne  mjerim  dhe   skamje    dhe   te  jesh  i  bindur  qe   kjo elit    politike   dote   shpurret  nka    skena  politike  
   edhe  me   dhun    nese   ka  nevoj  
 sindikata  e   pavaruara   veq  kan paralajmruar   nje    gje  te  till 
  dhe   thaqi   dhe   seijdiu   dhe  shum   bandit   dote   shpurren nka   politika

----------


## strange

Ani ben po thu qe LDK ka me zbut skamjen a?


Llap a po thu tash me karrige a me tavolina lool  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## beni33

jo  LDK   me  skamje   ka  provoj    LDK    dhe   PDK    JAN  e  keqja  e   kosoves   por  nuk  dote thot  qe   partit  tjera   jan mete  mira   per  kundrazi  edhe ato jan   te  njejta  un jam  per  nje  elit   te  re  te  tranformaura kombtarisht  dhe   moralisht  
  ju  vllezer   po ishifni  debatet  ne  tv   ne  kuvendin e   kosoves   si   debatojn   deputetet   tane 
ata   kapen per   gjera  personale   dhe  e shfrytzojn  foltoren e   kuvendit   per   gjera  private  kur  nje   deputet  i thot   tjetrit   kur  un  kam  jetu ne  qytett  ti  ke   vozit   biciklet   kso  gjera  kta  jan   deputetet  tane

----------


## beni33

pra  lufte    na   shkatrroj   kombtarisht   dhe  na   gjunjizoj  LDK-JA
tash  pas   lufte  PDK  DHE  AAK

----------


## Hard_Style

> pra  lufte    na   shkatrroj   kombtarisht   dhe  na   gjunjizoj  LDK-JA
> tash  pas   lufte  PDK  DHE  AAK



o more ben more ben as ti spo dallon shum prej disa shqiptarve , po kadal mor burr i dheut se sosht kjo qeveri me shkop magjik ne dor ore zotri , kjo qeveri nuk mundet ta zhvilloj kosoven ekonomikisht me nji vit pun , tu e marr parasysh qe 9 vjet tjera qeveri nuk  kan prek asni pun me dor vetem qka e kan fundos venin  , e per te gjitha ato vite  po i lypen llogari ksaj qeverie me 1 vit pun  ...papapapapa , truni shqiptarit shpyrtin te fyti , hygjyme hygjyme , veq marak te foli diqka ta ofendoj dikon ta rondoj dikon me fjal kishe po dijm na diqka kishe na pi shohmi gjerat qe kan ngec kishe na filozofa ,........ncncnccn ..o sa tmerr  ...kurr mend shqiptari ska mu mush .

----------


## beni33

> o more ben more ben as ti spo dallon shum prej disa shqiptarve , po kadal mor burr i dheut se sosht kjo qeveri me shkop magjik ne dor ore zotri , kjo qeveri nuk mundet ta zhvilloj kosoven ekonomikisht me nji vit pun , tu e marr parasysh qe 9 vjet tjera qeveri nuk  kan prek asni pun me dor vetem qka e kan fundos venin  , e per te gjitha ato vite  po i lypen llogari ksaj qeverie me 1 vit pun  ...papapapapa , truni shqiptarit shpyrtin te fyti , hygjyme hygjyme , veq marak te foli diqka ta ofendoj dikon ta rondoj dikon me fjal kishe po dijm na diqka kishe na pi shohmi gjerat qe kan ngec kishe na filozofa ,........ncncnccn ..o sa tmerr  ...kurr mend shqiptari ska mu mush .


jo more   un   spo  filozofoj  as pak     po  gjerat  po shihen  o  vlla   i    nderuar  
 te  pakten  nje  kan  mundur  ta   bejn    kjo  qeveri    ta   marrin ne n  kontroll   veriun e  kosoves      edhe   me   dhun    ku esht   problemi   apo mos   e  kan per  imazh   nderkombtar      ne  nje  shtet   sovran   qytetaret  bejn   roje     ne  per  lagje   te  tyre   kjo esht   sckandal   o  vlla  i nderuar   
ku   ket   duhet  ta   bej  qeveria    ajo ka   polici   ejo   policin  ta  mbaj   ne   prishtin e

----------


## Hard_Style

> jo more   un   spo  filozofoj  as pak     po  gjerat  po shihen  o  vlla   i    nderuar  
>  te  pakten  nje  kan  mundur  ta   bejn    kjo  qeveri    ta   marrin ne n  kontroll   veriun e  kosoves      edhe   me   dhun    ku esht   problemi   apo mos   e  kan per  imazh   nderkombtar      ne  nje  shtet   sovran   qytetaret  bejn   roje     ne  per  lagje   te  tyre   kjo esht   sckandal   o  vlla  i nderuar   
> ku   ket   duhet  ta   bej  qeveria    ajo ka   polici   ejo   policin  ta  mbaj   ne   prishtin e


 o ben mitrovica nuk eshte problem qe zgjidhet per 24 or as per disa dit , duhet me mendje te kfjellt me punu aty e jo veq mi bo hygjym , ne te shkojn disa viktima edhe ta marrim mitrovicen se na met andej ka veri , hajt se sosht edhe aq leht me nda ni cop tok nga nji pjes e tokes , mos mendo se as serbve sju konvenon se hajn at for ata e din  mir se ku bon me prek e ku jo , ata edin qe aty me prek qeter kah ju del gjak . aty ata kriminel te asaj pjese jan tu e shfrytzu per fitime te veta se jo per tjera gjera jo ne emer te kombtarizmit .
por eshte qetra qe qka me ju bos hqipetarve qe ma shum e bartin vet fajin keta , un e kam nji shok jeton ne gjermani aj ne veren e kaluar ish kan ne pushime ne mitrivc edhe mandje tregojke se qka kish pa edhe qka kish ndegju prej fqinjeve te vet , se qysh bashkpunojn ne mes veti me serb , se qysh ju kan afro oferta te ndryshme , badihava thaqi ju ufron me mijra edhe qindra euro , shkit ju ofrojn me ka gjys miljona e me miljona euro , edhe ju kan ofru edhe ju kan shit toka shqipetaret serbeve  osht e mundur shqipetart kan marr miljona qe ikan shit ato toka anej e neve na duken ku me dit se qka osht anej jan ka vujn shqipetart  , ok nuk e perjashtoj mundesin qe sjan tu vujt disa , por disave ju konvenon .
e duhet pun me mendje te kfjellt ,  e ketu tek ne disa qohen folin ne shpind te mitorevices per poena politik jo  mas tri jave pijm qaj jo pijm kafe , kjo qeveri sosht e aft , po ti mor burr qeverise ni koh pse se morre mitrovicen  mos te kuke i aft ti , sot e at dit ishe ende tu qeveris, leht osht me fol por me punu osht qka osht vepra me bo.

----------


## strange

o beni e sipas teje kan me vu president?  A ta vejmë Tadiqin?

----------


## Llapi

> o llap   ku din ti  se   si  dote   rrjedhin  gjerat   ne  ket   pranver    qe   po  afrohet    adin ti  dhe   aje    ne   kosove   adin  ti se   populli   esht    ne  mjerim  dhe   skamje    dhe   te  jesh  i  bindur  qe   kjo elit    politike   dote   shpurret  nka    skena  politike  
>    edhe  me   dhun    nese   ka  nevoj  
>  sindikata  e   pavaruara   veq  kan paralajmruar   nje    gje  te  till 
>   dhe   thaqi   dhe   seijdiu   dhe  shum   bandit   dote   shpurren nka   politika


ne ekzistoft kun ne bot qe e largoin me dhun qeverin qe punon per mrekulli ateher le te largoin edhe ket tonen

----------


## Kosovelli

nga Valmir Gashi 

Askush nuk ka menduar që kaq shpejtë do të kapitullon LDK-ja. Ajo kapitulloi dhe vetëm një Zot mund ta shpëtojë. Askush nuk ka menduar dhe aq më pak ka besuar se njerëzit e parë, të dytë dhe të tretë, përkatësisht të tre nënkryetarët e LDK-së, Eqrem Kryeziu, Kolë Berisha dhe Naim Jerliu mezi paskan pritur vdekjen e Rugovës për tia dorëzuar LDK-në opozitës. Nga vetë kryetari Rugova është emërtuar mësuesi provincial nga Klina Kolë Berisha si nënkryetar i LDK-së, dhe ky njeri i paska qëndruar besnik qëllimit kobzi e kaq agresiv. Të gjithëve iu dhimbtë Kola kur qante për Rugovën, ashtu sikurse sot që po iu dhimbet Kola pse po shkatërron çdo gjë që lidhet me Rugovën dhe LDK-në. Por askush nuk ka menduar se Kola menjëherë si të bëhet Kryeparlamentar do ta emëroj Hashim Thaçin kryesues të delegacionit kosovar për në takimet e Vjenës. Rasti tjetër është edhe më skandaloz: Deklarata aq e pa dinjitetshme sa vetë karakteri i tij kur thotë se Jam i vogël të ulem në veturën e kontraktuar nga Daci, por K. Berisha duhet të flasë me çka e ka blerë banesën në Prishtinë. Pastaj ky Kola që shtiret kaq i ndërgjegjshëm a nuk ka jetuar për një kohë të gjatë në të njëjtin Pallat ku ka jetuar në bodrum familja e Enver Malokut. Le të shkojë kushdo ta pyesin familjen e Enver Malokut sa herë i paska vizituar ky Kola i urtë e i butë që shtiret tashti. Sigurisht në atë kohë ai mendonte se është i madh që të hyjë në bodrumin e vogël ku jetonte familja e Enver Malokut. 
Tashti le të analizohen mirë këto dy veprime kontradiktore dhe të flas kushdo kah po e con Kola pelën? Po ashtu Kola mund të flasë nëse ka bërë përpjekje për ta nxjerrë nga bodrumi dhe rehatuar atë familje. Por vetës i pat krijuar luks e mbrojtje komode nga ShPK, që me sa duket nuk paska qenë aq i kërcënuar më sa eprori i tij Eqrem Kryeziu. Po, ky inskenim i lojës u provua edhe nga Naim Jerliu, sepse kjo gjë ishte metodologji serbe. A nuk duel e vërtetë se Sigurimi Serb kështu ka vepruar me të gjithë bashkëpunëtorët e vet se gjoja janë të rrezikuar dhe qenkan njerëz me vlera të veçanta. Kola kurrë ska qenë i madh?! Por, duke e ruajtur ShPK-ja sikur u bë më i madh?! Sa trishtuese! Tashti këshilltar për informim në kabinetin e tij e ka marrë Bexhet Halitin, një redaktor i zellshëm te gazeta e Blerim Shalës. Por nuk dihet kontributi i këtij zëdhënësi në LDK, përveç nëse llogaritet kontribut shkrimi apo korrigjimi i librave që tashmë mbajnë firmën e Kolës?! Kolë Berisha e injoroi LDK-në sepse nuk paska gjetur një zëdhënës në radhët e saj por e mori një çirak të Blerim Shalës. Ta zëmë, a nuk ka qenë më mirë ta merrte Sabit Rrustemin, një shkrimtar dhe gazetar i njohur, i cili ishte i vetmi nga radhët e LDK-së që ka komentuar edhe në faqet e QIK-ut. Le të flasë Kola dhe të tregojë hapur se çfarë ka bërë për LDK-në Bexhet Haliti. Ndërsa eprori i tij, Eqrem Kryeziu, do ta konfrontojë LDK-në me Amerikën, duke shpifur tamam si fëmija se këto reforma nuk i bënte nga mendja e tij por qenkan urdhëruar nga Zyra Amerikane në Prishtinë, gjë që u detyrua të reagojë z.Goldberg si dhe Administrata e Shtëpisë së Bardhë në Uashington. Konflikti i LDK-së me amerikanët ka qenë strategji e përhershme e Serbisë dhe eprorëve të shërbimit sekret serb, që veprojnë në Kosovë. Tashti, këtë konflikt e institucionalizoi Eqrem Kryeziu, kurse kapitullimi i LDK-së do ti vijë pikërisht nga njeriu i parë i saj, i cili nga provinca do të bjerë në kryeqytet, jo për ta ndihmuar LDK-në por për ta shkatërruar atë.
Tashti brenda LDK-së është koncentruar një klan që do ta shkatërroj këtë Lëvizje të Madhe Kombëtare. Vetëm të shohim si po ndahen postet, madje nga tre-katër vende për një njeri, kurse kësaj partie nuk i mungojnë kuadrot, por si duket ata të tjerët nuk janë të dëgjueshme për eprorin Eqrem Kryeziu, prandaj nuk mund të gjejnë në radhët e saj as edhe një zëvendëskryeministër, pastaj siç ka shkruar analisti i LDK-së Sabit Rrustemi edhe deputetet e LDK-së po i ruajnë vendet rezervë edhe në Qeveri edhe në Parlament, edhe pse janë të caktuar nëpër disa nënkomisione, madje siç thuhet një person është i emëruar në dy-tre e madje gjashtë-shtat funksione. Pastaj LDK-ja me këta vizionarë e ka injoruar tërësisht Diasporën, përkatësisht degët e famshme të LDK-së ku në asnjë rast nuk është marrë dikush si ekspert me e sjellë në Kosovë, madje kurrë nuk janë konsultuar me ato degë, veçmas me atë në Gjermani dhe në Zvicër, ku kanë qenë burimi kryesor financiar për vite të tëra, sidomos për kryesinë qendrore në Prishtinë.
Ndërsa presidenti i Kosovës Fatmir Sejdiu do ta vizitojë familjen e Adem Jasharit në Prekaz dhe gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës madje edhe anëtarësia e LDK-së iu kanë gëzuar këtij gjesti për ti afruar përçarjet, por askush nga njerëzit e ndërgjegjshëm të LDK-së nuk ia fal Sejdiut pse i duartrokiste Rexhep Qosjes, kur e fyente presidentin Rugova (edhe pse me aludime ato gjëra merreshin vesh), po ashtu askush nuk ka besuar që presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu as sot e kësaj dite nuk do ta vizitojë familjen e Fehmi Aganit, as varrin e tij, as familjen e Xhemail Mustafës e të Enver Malokut, të cilët ishin bashkëvendës të tij. Presidenti Sejdiu ka harruar të vizitojë familjen dhe varrin e Salih Çekajt, pastaj familjet e Ukë Bytyçit, Ismet Rracit dhe të të gjitha personaliteteve të shquara të LDK-së siç ka qen prof. Latif Berisha, apo avokati prominent Bajram Kelmendi ose luftëtari Agim Ramadani etj., etj. Askush nuk ia sheh për të madhe presidentit tonë pse nderoi Adem Jasharin por askush nuk do tia falë përbuzjen që u bëri dhe po ua bënë personaliteteve të shquara të LDK-së. Presidenti Sejdiu do ta emërojë një staf këshilltarësh, që vijë pothuajse nga krahina e tij, duke lënë të kuptohet se në veprimin e tij ka lokalizëm, pastaj do ta emërojë Isa Mustafën këshilltar për ekonomi, duke harruar rolin e keq që ka luajtur I. Mustafa në kohën e ministerllëkut sa ishte në qeverinë e Bujar Bukoshit, pastaj po ky Isa Mustafë është propozuar nga LDK për Ministër i Financave në qeverinë e Bajram Rexhepit, sa ishte gjallë Rugova dhe ai ka refuzuar, kurse në vend të tij u zgjodh Ali Sadrija. Po ashtu është i njohur konflikti i Isa Mustafës me trepërqindëshin dhe sidomos me Degët e LDK-së në Evropën Perëndimore, veçmas me LDK-në në Zvicër. Pastaj bllokimin financiar që ia pat bërë Presidencës dhe QIK-ut në kohë të vështira kur e udhëhiqte Enver Maloku. Si duket, si shpërblim për të gjitha këto marifete presidenti ynë do ta bëjë këshilltar të tij, thuase LDK-ja nuk ka pasur të tjerë kuadro me aftësi të njëjta, bile ka mundur të gjejë edhe më të zotë. Por teposhtja e LDK-së po e con partinë në Kapitullim absolut. Deri sa AAK-ja e kushtëzoi postin e Kryeministrit me teserin e partisë, personalitetet e LDK-së as nuk e cajnë kokën se këshilltarët e tyre çfarë tesere partiake kanë.
Dihet se historia e komplotit kundër LDK-së i ka rrënjët edhe më herët edhe më larg. Pikërisht Fatmir Sejdiu, Fatmir Rexhepi, Naim Jerliu bashkë me Milazim Krasniqin do të udhëtojnë nga Tetova për ta shkarkuar Dr. Rugovën në Tiranë, tashti firmat e tyre po bëjnë kërdi mbi LDK-në, dhe për çudi të gjithë së bashku kanë privilegje dhe do ta kapitullojnë partinë ashtu siç kanë kapitulluar vetë që motië por i mbante në këmbë hija e Dr. Rugovës.
Edhe një element tjetër dallues që shihet në këtë komplot: Nexhat Daci ishte konfrontuar me Veton Surroin, kurse Adem Salihaj me Bujar Bukoshin dhe të dy pësuan në këtë konflikt, rasti Daci tani më ka marrë dhen kurse kundër Adem Salihajt qenka edhe ministresha Melihate Tërmkolli, që u zbulua nga vizita e saj në Ferizaj kur ia ktheu shpinën gjithë veprimtarisë së tij.
Tani LDK-ja po rrëfehet para Baton Haxhiut njëri nga arkitektët e shkatërrimit të LDK-së sepse katërshja që përmendëm më lart qysh në Tetovë e patën zgjedhur mentor. Vetëm gazeta e Baton Haxhiut do të raportojë nga mbledhja (me dyer të mbyllura?!), e kryesisë së LDK-së, kurse Baton Haxhiu është akuzuar për implikimin në vrasjen e Enver Malokut, pastaj dihet se një natë para se të pushkatohej avokati Bajram Kelmendi me dy djemtë e tij, Baton Haxhiu me dy eprorë të lart të shërbimit sekret serb kanë qenë në familjen Kelmendi, kurse të nesërmen ata dy miqtë e Haxhiut e kanë arrestuar Bajram Kelmendin me dy djemtë dhe i kanë vrarë. Këtë gjë më mirë dhe më saktë mund tua dëshmojë anëtarja e kryesisë së LDK-së zonja Nekibe Kelmendi. Por me Batonin siç flitet i kanë punët mirë Alush Gashi dhe sidomos Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme Fatmir Rexhepi. Zgjedhja e tij duhet të jetë në relacionin Baton Haxhiu - shërbimi sekret serb por jo si kuadër i aftë dhe profesional. Një gjë dihet se kush është konfrontuar deri më tashti me Baton Haxhiun është likuiduar, këtë e ka provuar Enver Maloku, pastaj Bajram Kelmendi, Sabri Hamiti (kujtoni konfliktin në Koha javore), mbase këtë gjë do ta provojë me kurrizin e tij edhe Ministri Petkoviq, i cili do ta pësojë vetëm pse është konfrontuar me Haxhiun: Edhe pse ia qiti në shesh të palarat e maliverzimeve dhe kolaboracionizmin me Shërbimin Sekret Serb, Kosova jua ka trashur namin kësaj kategorie njerëzore. Pse është konfrontuar me Baton Haxhiun është përballur në gjykatat Zvicerane edhe shkrimtari Shefqet Dibrani, kurse LDK-ja e tij kurrë nuk e paska ndihmuar dhe as shtypi nuk ka shkruar ndonëse ishte një proces interesant për natyrën kosovare, dhe sigurisht janë këto arsye, që paska vendosur ai të mos përzihet në Punët e Brendshme të Partisë, për të cilën u sakrifikua si shumë të tjerë. Baton Haxhiu absolutisht besohet e respektohet nga një pjesë e LDK-istave, të cilët vazhdimisht pinë kafe dhe i përulen shkëlqesisë së tij.
Nga gjithë kjo që shkruam del se Shkatërrimi i LDK-së po bëhet nga Shërbimi Sekret Serb me njerëzit e tyre si Veton Surroi dhe Baton Haxhiu në njërën anë, me injorantët brenda LDK-së dhe me mentor i komploteve si tipi i Shkelzen Maliqit, (djali i Mehmet Maliqit ish Shefit të dikurshëm të Punëve të Brendshme në Kosovë), i cili u rrit, u shkollua dhe u specializua në Beograd. Një krah mjaftë i rrezikshëm i kësaj lufte është nisur me sovjetiket e Kosovës, që janë koncentruar në gazetën Lajm e themeluar nga Bexhet Pacolli, por që drejtohet nga Agim Mala me kryeredaktor Qani Mehmetin dhe analistin e shkretë Halil Matoshi, të cilit vetëm tani mund tia kuptojmë formën e arrestimit gjatë luftës. Tashti shihet se ai paska specializuar për luftë diversante kundër LDK-së, pasi liliputi e ka për detyrë t'i vazhdojë hulumtimet në Presidencën e Dr. Rugovës.
Vetëm Zoti do ta shpëtojë LDK-në, por kurrë këta reformatorë të prapët të saj.

----------


## Kosovelli

LDK dhe LDD, lamtumirë Rugovë?
Lirie Hajdari, BOTA SOT
Trashëgimia rugoviane
LDK dhe LDD, lamtumirë Rugovë?

Krijuesi i njërës prej lëvizjeve më të mëdha politike të shqiptarëve, presidenti Ibrahim Rugova, i konsideruar edhe si dishepull nga partia e tij, LDK-ja, dhe partia tjetër LDD-ja, e krijuar pas vdekjes së tij, duket se po përdoret vetëm për dekor marketingu. Që kur LDK-ja, pas zgjedhjeve të 2006-ës, u nda, as kjo dhe as grupimi tjetër, që mendohej se po merrte militantët rugovist, nuk kanë reshturi së shmanguri pikërisht njerëzit më përfaqësues të asaj filozofie. Derisa LDK-ja akuzohej se ishte kjo parti që po largonte pikërisht bashkëpunëtorët dhe njerëzit e devotshëm të Rugovës, LDD-ja ende pa u konsoliduar mirë, filloi të sillej me hile pikërisht ndaj atyre njerëzve, që e ngrehën në parti. Pretendimet e këtyre dy partive se po reformoheshin dhe po profilizoheshin, vetëm sa rritën distancën e tyre ndaj po atij elektorati dhe përkrahësish të fuqishëm të Presidentit Rugova. Kjo rezultoi edhe me humbjen e të dyja partive në zgjedhjet nacionale të 2007-ës, dhe që të dyja nuk arritën më shumë se dy të tretat e votave, që fitonte vetë dikur Rugova.

Familjarët e presidentit Rugova që jetojnë në Xërxë, publikisht kërkuan të shtunën nga partitë politike, që emrin e tij të mos e lakojnë më, sepse po përdoret vend e pa vend nga ana e tyre. Është kjo deklarata që ka ‘tronditur’ dy subjektet politike, të cilat realisht e kanë përdorur në vazhdimësi emrin e dr.Rugovës, pavarësisht se nuk kanë bërë thuaja asgjë. Shumë mbështetës të filozofisë së Rugovës besojnë se nuk do të kishim këtë shkallë të lartë të kufizimit të sovranitetit, sikur të kishte qenë gjallë ai. Po ashtu se nuk do të kishim një decentralizim kaq asimetrik, dhe po ashtu një trashëgimi kaq të tëhuajtur kulturore.

Ndërsa, varri i tij është lënë pas dore, duke mos e ngritur fare memorialin e filluar për nder të tij, dhe po ashtu edhe shumë projekte të tjera. Që të dyja partitë hoqën dorë nga simbolet shtetërore dhe himni të propozuara prej tij. Lista e heqjes dorë dhe e zvarritjes së projekteve është e gjatë, prandaj familjarët duket se më nuk duruan dot. Ia përplasën në sy thuaja të dy partive njësoj. Këto duket se qenë shkaqet e reagimit.

Por, partitë politike, LDK e themeluar nga vetë Rugova dhe LDD e themeluar në emër të tij, e konsiderojnë të drejtë përdorimin e emrit të Rugovës në aspektin politikë.

Në një prononcim për gazetën “Bota sot”, Enver Rugova, djali i axhës së presidentit të ndjerë dr.Ibrahim Rugova, i cili edhe ka kërkuar që të mos përdoret emri i presidentit Rugova, thotë se presidenti Rugova është i të gjithë shqiptarëve, një personalitet me përmasa evropiane e botërore. Edhe pse deri tash kanë qenë të heshtur, pa dashur të përmendin emra, por duke aluduar në drejtuesit e LDK-së, Enver Rugova thotë se jo çka e ka shtyrë atë të jap këtë deklaratë është përdorimi i fotografisë së dr. Ibrahim Rugovës nëpër fushatë, duke u thirrur në filozofinë politike të Rugovës, nga ata që këtë filozofi të tij politike e kanë shkelur me të dy këmbët. “Asnjë parti politike të mos dal hapur në opinion, sepse Ibrahim Rugova nuk është përvetësim. Ne mundemi ta nderojmë atë, por assesi ta përvetësojmë. Asnjë parti politike nuk duhet të lidhet për një personalitet siç ishte dr.Rugova. Nëse dikush dëshiron që dështimet e veta t’i adresoj në njerëzit që faktikisht janë të vdekur vetëm fizikisht, atëherë nuk i kisha preferuar që të thirren në emër të presidentit Rugova”, thotë ai.

Nënkryetari i parë i LDK-së, Eqrem Kryeziu, edhe pse nuk e kishte dëgjuar këtë deklaratë, ai e quan të drejtë atë nëse është bërë me qëllim të shmangies së zënkave ndërmjet partive për të përvetësuar figurën e dr. Rugovës. “Problemi i trashëgimisë së presidentit Rugova nuk mund të jetë një problem i monopolizuar. Nuk mundet asnjë parti të thotë se është ekskluzivisht i imi. Nëse reagimi i familjes ka pasur këtë qëllim, atëherë e quaj të arsyeshëm, sepse nuk do të duhej të fillojnë zënkat ndërmjet partive për shkak të trashëgimisë së dr. Rugovës”, thotë Kryeziu. Sipas tij trashëgimia e dr. Rugovës është pasuri e çdo kujt që dëshiron ta marrë, ndërkaq LDK, si partia e tij e ka për detyrë të përpiqet ta kultivoj atë trashëgimi.

Nënkryetari i LDK-së, Lutfi Haziri e konsideron presidentin Rugova si një njeri që i takon popullit, që i takon të gjithë atyre që kanë besuar në të dhe gjithë atyre që kanë vazhduar të besojnë në të. Andaj, sipas tij familja e presidentit Rugova mund të thirret si familje në emër të tij, e nga ana tjetër edhe jeta dhe vepra e tij, filozofia e tij politike dhe kombëtare, mund të ndiqet dhe të përcillet nga kushdo qoftë. “Ai e ka themeluar LDK-në dhe përmes saj e ka themeluar edhe shtetin e Kosovës që është pranuar ndërkombëtarisht. Është në të drejtën e çdokujt që këto vlera t’i ruaj, t’i trashëgoj dhe t’i përcjell më tutje. Askush nuk ka drejtë që në emër të askujt të thirret në kuptimin politik. Familja mund të thirret si familjarë, si pjesë e gjakut, por në kuptimin politik, në angazhimin politik, autoriteti i tij, figura e tij i takon vendit, i takon gjithë popullit. Ata duhet të jenë krenar që ka qenë pjesë e gjakut të tyre”, thotë Haziri.

Por, jo vetëm LDK e LDD thirren vazhdimisht në filozofinë e presidentit Rugova, por tash së fundi edhe lideri i AAK-së Ramush Haradinaj ka përmendur dr.Ibrahim Rugovën dhe filozofinë e tij madhore politike. Ky fakt duket të jet i arsyeshëm për nënkreytarin Haziri, ngase siç shprehet ai ‘çdo kush që dëshiron ta ndjek rrugën e presidentit Rugova edhe mund ta bëjë atë’. “Çështja ka të bëjë me atë se presidenti Rugova e ka udhëhequr LDK-në dhe këtë parti e ka lënë, ndërsa partitë tjera janë themeluar jashtë saj, bile edhe jashtë vullnetit të tij, por ai nuk është fizikisht gjallë”, thotë Haziri.

Adem Salihaj, nënkryetar i LDD-së, e vlerëson lartë deklaratën e familjes Rugova, nëse ajo është thënë në kuptimin se partitë vetëm thirren në emër të dr. Rugovës, e konsumojnë e nuk e respektojnë. “Vërtet partitë thirren shumë në trashëgimin, në vlerat, në vizionin, në konceptin filozofik të dr. Rugovës, e në anën tjetër nuk e respektojnë sa duhet familjen e as nuk tregojnë respektin e duhur për dr. Rugovën në datat historike. Në këtë kuptim familja ndoshta ka të drejtë, por që të mos e përvetësojnë filozofinë e presidentit Rugova nuk besoj se kanë të drejtë, sepse vlerat e tij janë vlera të gjithë popullit të Kosovës”, thotë ai.

Për trashëgiminë e dr. Rugovës duket se kjo garë po zgjerohet. Edhe parti apo personalitete të tjera në një mënyrë ose tjetër po mundohen të marrin apo të përvetësojnë nga trashëgimia politike e presidentit Rugova. LDD-ja, sipas Salihajt po tregon se mbron vlerat e presidentit Rugova, simbolet e tij, gjë që LDK nuk e ka bërë.

Sekretari i përgjithshëm i LDD-së, Lulzim Zeneli, mohon se subjekti i tij politik përdor emrin e dr. Rugovës për marketing. “Koncepti ynë politik bazohet në filozofinë e presidentit Rugova, mirëpo ne nuk e përdorim emrin e tij për marketing apo fushatë politik, apo në ndonjë formë tjetër e cila do ta cenonte emrin dhe figurën e tij. Prandaj deklaratat e tilla mund të jenë të drejta, sepse ka subjekte politike që emrin e presidentit Rugova e përdorin për politikë ditore dhe për qëllime të ngushta. LDD bënë përjashtim nga kjo”, thotë Zeneli.

----------


## Lulzim7

Po shume mire aq shume i urrej keta potikanet sa merren me fantazi, jo filozofia Rugoviane jo ashtu jo kshtu,,, o shqiptare nuk pom duhet filozofia e felliqte e Rugoves , po po du uj24ore ne dite,rryme 24ore ne dite , shtepi per familje te deshmoreve...e per te varfeferit, socialne me te mira, vende pune te reja....

----------


## Brari

kosovell..

interesante kto shkrimet qe ke sjelle..
po nuk ke tregue ku e gjete at shkrimin per baton haxhiun qe e ka shkrue ky valmiri..

kosovell ..si i shikut qe je.. ju si shik cfar mendoni per batonin..

?

po per surro vetonin?

----------


## Kosovelli

Ekskluzive/ Bujar Bukoshi: Berisha theu embargon, por e beri per Kosoven 


(Dërguar më: 23/12/08) Nga Elira Canga


TIRANE- Keni qenë Kryeministër i Kosovës në një moment shumë delikat, para luftës së vitit 1998-1999. Çfarë kujtoni nga ajo kohë, si ishte situata? 
Mendimi i parë që më vjen tani nga kjo perspektive, nga kjo.....distancë kohore, është se ajo ishte një kohë shumë sfiduese, kohë e rëndë për Kosovën, njerëzit, por edhe udhëheqjen e atëhershme, ku gjërat nisën gati-gati nga zeroja. Puna nisi me një konstelacion plotësisht tjetër, para shpartallimit të Jugosllavisë dhe në atë kohë arriti që atë luftë politike ta zhvillojë, ta avancojë deri në masën kur ajo u ezaurua dhe më pas doli në plan të parë komponenti ushtarak. Edhe ajo, përkundër tentative dhe telasheve që kishte për të arritur një simbiozë mes politikës dhe komponentit ushtarak. Por, udhëheqja përgatiti shtratin dhe kushtet për pavarësinë e Kosovës, por lufta politike u ezaurua dhe UÇK-ja, forca që doli në pah, ishte shumë legjitime, duhej pra që populli i Kosovës të jepte një përgjigje tjetër. 
Cili ishte roli i Shqipërisë në ndihmë të luftës për pavarësinë e Kosovës në atë…? 
Unë pa asnjë hezitim konfirmoj se shteti shqiptar, që nga momenti i parë, pra që nga ai moment kur nisëm të komunikojmë me Shqipërinë post-komuniste, ka dhënë një mbështetje pa rezervë, mbështetje totale për Kosovën. Ne kemi pasur në dispozicion të gjitha burimet e atëhershme të shtetit shqiptar dhe të lidershipit të atëhershëm. Kjo ka vazhduar, ka pasur një vazhdimësi, edhe pse qeveritë ndryshoheshin. Por, duhet të them se ka pasur një konsensus mes forcave politike të Shqipërisë, që për sa i përket Kosovës të jenë në unison. 
Burime, në çfarë kuptimi? 
Në atë kohë bëhej fjalë për resurset e politikës së jashtme, diplomacisë. Ju kujtoj se Kosova nuk kishte në atë kohe as ambasada, dhe as zyra të jashtme dhe trokisnim në zyrat e huaja, pothuajse si të panjohur, por kishim mundësi të përdornim të gjithë logjistikën e ambasadave shqiptare në botë dhe e shfrytëzonim këtë. Nga ana tjetër, kishte një vullnet të fortë politik nga ana e Shqipërisë për të këshilluar udhëheqësit kosovarë, liderët e qeverisë së atëhershme, edhe kur kriza arriti në fazën më të nxehtë, Kosova pa përkrahjen e shtetit shqiptar nuk do ja dilte, po them ai shtet që ishte. Ne do të donim që ai të ishte si shteti izraelit, por nuk ishte kështu. Por, me ato çfarë kishte në dispozicion, i vendosi në dispozicion për Kosovën. 
A pati ndryshime në qëndrimet e qeverive të ndryshme...? 
Ato janë variante të ndryshme, por kur flas për shtetin shtetin, theksoj se nuk kemi pasur probleme me shtetin shqiptar, natyrisht preferencë kishte, por shteti ishte një. Forcat shqiptare u renditën dhe nuk u renditën në anë të ndryshme, por shteti shqiptar ka ditur ta vendosë veten në vendin e duhur. Ju e dini se pati krisje në Kosovë në atë kohë, kishim krahun e luftës dhe krahun paqësor, ku nisën edhe konfliktet, stigmatizimet, që më pas u zbutën. Sot kemi një histori tjetër, ky ishte një kapitull jo fort i famshëm. Por, më pas klasa politike kosovare nisi të maturohej dhe sot kemi një koalicion të madh, një koalicion mes dy partive që dikur kanë qenë, rivale dhe ky është lajm i mirë. Por, duke u kthyer te çështja shqiptare, është vënë re një maturim i politikës në lidhje me momente të rëndësishme, kështu interesi i vendit është në plan të parë. Por, preferenca ka pasur, natyrisht. 
Cilat ishin këto preferenca? 
Nuk bën t’i ngatërrojmë preferencat me shtetin shqiptar, sidoqoftë. Nëse më pyesni mua se me kë më shkon më shumë muhabeti, nuk është aspak sekret se unë kam pasur marrëdhëniet shumë të mira me zotin Berisha, kur ishte në pozitë dhe kur nuk ishte më në pozitë. Por, kam pasur kontakte dhe marrëdhënie shumë të mira edhe me partitë e tjera. Nga Partia Socialiste kam pasur kontakte me Pandeli Majkon si dhe zyrtarë të tjerë e politikanë të tjerë shqiptarë. Por, duhet të theksoj se shteti shqiptar ka bërë shumë për Kosovën, pa diskutim. 
Por, zoti Berisha ka pranuar se ka thyer embargon e naftës për Jugosllavinë, gjë që u komentua shumë në shtypin shqiptar dhe shkaktoi reagime. A i ka shkaktuar kjo dëm Kosovës dhe çështjes së saj në atë kohë? 
Po, kam qenë në dijeni të të gjithë kësaj. Kemi pasur informata se bëhej një gjë e tillë në kufi, edhe për arsye përfitimi. Në momente të tilla, ka gjithnjë mundësi për përfitime. Por, reagimi ynë ishte shumë i hapur dhe i qartë, jo nga ndonjë idiotizëm, në fakt. Unë dua të përkujtoj se edhe ajo naftë që u kontrabandua ka qenë afër 4 për qind e furnizimit të Serbisë në atë kohë. Por, benefitet më të mëdha kanë qenë për banorët e zonave ku është kryer kontrabanda, ku shitej nafta. Ai vend është ngjallur pak ekonomikisht nga kjo. Me këtë unë nuk dua ta minimizoj, sepse kjo ka ndodhur dhe është regjistruar, por unë nuk di të them se a ka shkuar kjo naftë nga Shqipëria për ndonjë tank a helikopter të Serbisë. 
Por, është komentuar si një furnizim i “makinerisë serbe” të luftës… 
Nuk jam në pozicionin për të dhënë leksione për këtë. Por, unë e shoh edhe në një kontekst tjetër; që e gjithë kjo është politizuar për qëllime të ndryshme politike, për konjunktura të caktuara. S’mund të bëhem “avokat i djallit”, por po të krahasohet ndihma që Shqipëria i ka dhënë Kosovës në atë kohë me këtë moment të tregtisë së naftës, nuk ka asnjë përngjasim dhe kjo e fundit është e pallogaritshme. Nuk dua të jem amnistues, nuk dua ta minimizoj, por po ta peshojmë tani, mendoj se bilanci ka qenë pozitiv. 
Si e gjykoni ju luftën e UÇK-së? 
Lufta e UÇK-së e përshpejtoi pavarësinë e Kosovës. Lufta në vetvete ishte rezultat i faktit se politika paqësore u ezaurua. Ne nuk arritëm të bëjmë një pakt me komunitetin ndërkombëtar që ta ndalë Serbinë, dhe veprimet e saj erdhën në përshkallëzim ndaj një populli. Ndaj, për pasojë, nisi një reaksion shumë legjitim, kur politika paqësore u ezaurua. Pika kulminante ishte në Konferencën e Dejtonit, kur u vu re se Kosova ishte lënë mënjanë, u injorua si problem dhe pse fuqitë e mëdha ishin të vetëdijshme për ekzistencën e këtij problemi. Por për shkak të realpolitikës dhe llogarive jo fort të ndershme, ato e mënjanuan. Të gjitha resurset politike e diplomatike të popullit u ezauruan. Atëherë, ky reaksion legjitim ishte përgatitja apo dalja e UÇK-së në skenë. Komponentit politik iu shtua ai ushtarak. 
Po, në këtë komponent kosovarët ishin të ndarë, veç FARK, veç UÇK. Pse nuk arritën dot të grupoheshin së bashku për të luftuar së bashku për të mirën e Kosovës? 
Është e vërtetë. Kishte një solidarizim të madh mes njerëzve brenda Kosovës dhe në diasporë, por kur erdhi puna te konflikti, aty pati një plasje. Nuk u arriti një organizim dhe nuk mundëm të kemi një simbiozë mes politikës dhe faktorit që doli me të drejtë. Nuk duhet të harrojmë se vetë fenomeni i UÇK-së ishte për lirinë gjithëpopullore. Në këtë grupim ka pasur njerëz të LDK-së, por edhe formacioneve të tjera politike, se parti nuk ka pasur. Unë mund të them se këtu pati një përçarje, probleme ndërshqiptare. Përpjekja jone ishte të bashkojmë politikën me ushtrinë, por kjo nuk u arrit, se kishte pretendime që i paraprinin marrjes së pushtetit pas luftës. Nuk e kam pasur të lehtë si Kryeministër, të arrij këtë marrëveshje, duke ofruar të gjitha burimet e qeverisë, të gjitha mundësitë tona, kjo ishte një ofertë e ndershme, por nuk arritëm në një konsensus. Tani mendoj se ishte më pragmatike dhe më e nevojshme të arrihej një marrëveshje e tillë dhe në fillim të realizohej ëndrra jonë, të kryhej puna e më pas të ndahej pushteti, nëpërmjet garës politike. Ndarja e ka gjenezën në faktin se marrja e pushtetit u shtrua para kohe, para se të kryhej puna dhe kjo është e vërteta. 
Të kthehemi te historia e Kosovës dhe qeverisjes së saj, si do ta gjykojë historia figurën e Ibrahim Rugovës, udhëheqësit historik që në momente të caktuara u konsiderua si lider tepër i butë...? 
Ka komponentë që nuk mund të mohohen, nuk duhet të habitemi të shohim një komponent e të mos shohim të tjerët. Lëvizja që pas viteve ‘90 e deri në ndërhyrjen e NATO-s ka qenë një lëvizje politike, paqësore, por një lëvizje shumë këmbëngulëse me kërkesat e veta legjitime të popullit shqiptar. Për shkak të përvojës dhe zhdërvjelltësisë, Rugova ka qenë një lider historik, madje shkon edhe më tej: Rugova ka qenë si një lider misionar. Ai nuk është treguar si një politikan pragmatist, ka qenë një lider me një vizion të qartë dhe shumë këmbëngulës, lider “kokëfortë”. Vlerësimi për të është çështje perceptimi, por të jemi të ndershme, duhet t’ia njohim atij të gjitha vlerat. Sa më shumë kohë të kalojë, do të kristalizohen gjërat. Nuk qëndron teza se lëvizja paqësore dështoi apo tradhtoi interesat e kombit, është e lehtë të flasësh pas 10 vitesh. Por, në atë kohë ajo lëvizje gjithëpopullore e kreu një mision për t’u vlerësuar dhe e përgatiti terrenin dhe sensibilizoi opinionin publik për të gjithë atë represion të Beogradit ndaj Kosovës. 
Çfarë po ndodh tani në Kosovë? 
Çdo veprim, kur nuk bëhet siç duhet, ke faturën pas për të paguar. Nëse bën një politikë të mirë, do të kesh rezultate të mira, por nëse bën politikë amatoreske, diletanteske, me motive të përziera, atëherë do të vijë patjetër çmimi për t’u paguar. Dhe, fatura Kosovës po i vjen pas dhjetë vitesh pezull. Këto do t’i menaxhojë klasa politike e Kosovës, lidershipi i saj, ai që është thirrur t’i menaxhojë këto punë. Ka shumë pika ku mund t’i hedhim fajin ndërkombëtareve, sepse ka pasur mjaft momente problematike edhe për ta. Por, pa dashur t’ia lëmë gjithë fajin atyre, duhet të mendojmë realisht dhe të kuptojmë se si mund të zgjidhet. 
Si e gjykoni qeverisjen e kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi? 
Kemi një koalicion të madh në Kosovë mes Partisë Demokratike dhe LDK-së. Është pragmatizëm edhe ky, të ndash pushtetin me partinë rivale për të treguar stabilitet për zhvillime të ardhshme në Kosovë. Tani zhvillimet janë më dinamike, bilanci i punës së UNMIK-ut në Kosovë është jo dhe aq pozitiv dhe kërkesa jonë tani është që misioni i BE-së të mos imitojë UNMIK-un, se do të dështonte. Në Kosovë ka ende shumë probleme, UNMIK-u po përton të largohet dhe ende është rezoluta 1244, që na e nxiu jetën. Kemi një gjendje të pazgjidhshme me faktin se Rusia u riaktivizua dhe e bllokoi në Këshillin e Sigurimit rezolutën e re, dhe Serbia u zgjua si lugat me reflekset e vjetra agresive, obstriktive dhe për momentin kemi dhe dy sisteme juridike. Po atëherë, kush e qeveris këtë vend, institucionet e Kosovës, apo EULEX, apo ICO? Kemi disa qeveri, është një lëmsh në Kosovë dhe kjo është tepër për një vend. Ne duhet të shohim nëse zoti Thaçi do të jetë një lider i fuqishëm për Kosovën. Thaçi ka fituar votat për të qeverisur, ne duhet të shohim se si do të qeverisë ai. Unë i respektoj institucionet, do të shohim, Thaçi duhet të provohet, më pas janë zgjedhjet e ardhshme. Një vend ku Thaçi s’mund të qeverisë një pjesë të territorit, është një problem i madh. Edhe vetë ai është në hall dhe s’mund të krenohet shumë se është Kryeministër i një vendi që mezi e qeveris. 
Çfarë mendoni për bashkëpunimin mes Prishtinës dhe Beogradit, dialogun e këshilluar mes tyre? 
Mendoj se Serbia ende nuk ka shlyer fajet e luftës, përderisa ajo ende ka në qeverinë e saj, si ministër të Punëve të Brendshme, dorën e djathtë të Millosheviçit. Pikërisht në atë qeveri të Tadiçit, që po trumbeton se kabineti është i reformuar. Ende është një shtet që krijon probleme në rajon, që sillet si fëmijë tekanjoz, që krijon probleme ndaj Kosovës. Jam pro dialogut, por nuk duhet që Kosova të rrijë ta lusë këtë vend pafundësisht për bashkëpunim. 
Nëse kthehemi në një moment delikat, atë të akuzave ndaj jush për përvetësim të fondeve të mbledhura për qeverinë e Kosovës, që më pas refuzuat t’ia dorëzonit liderëve të rinj të Kosovës, qeverisë së re… Çfarë ndodhi me fondin, të ashtuquajturin 3-përqindësh? 
Po, ato të holla u mblodhën për të mbajtur qeverinë e Kosovës, për të mbijetuar, që strukturat tona paralele të mund të mbijetonin. Unë si Kryeministër që e kam udhëhequr atë fond, jam shumë krenar. Çdo gjë është e dokumentuar, të gjitha ato që janë shpenzuar janë të përllogaritura dhe të verifikueshme. Në momentin kur përpjekja paqësore u ezaurua, ne u përpoqëm për një simbiozë me faktorin ushtarak, por nuk e arritëm. Por, ne vazhduam nëpërmjet ministrit për Mbrojtje, z. Ahmet Krasniqi, të jepnim mbështetje për luftën. Janë të dokumentuara ndihmat që Krasniqi i ka dhënë Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Prej fillimit ka pasur akuza dhe dyshime për këto të holla, por unë jam përgjigjur me indiferencë, sepse e kam ditur që gjithçka ishte në rregull. 
Pjesën që mbeti, e kthyet ndonjëherë? 
Pas përfundimit të luftës, qeveria ime u kthye në Kosovë dhe na u kërkua që këto të holla të dorëzoheshin. Ne nuk mund të ushtronim më funksionet, por vendosëm që këto para të shërbejnë për rindërtimin e vendit, të shkojnë për ndihma humanitare, t’i shpërndajmë ato. 
Por, mbi çfarë bazash i ndatë ato? 
Mbi baza humanitare, rindërtimin e shkollave, ndihma për refugjatët, të gjithë këto janë të dokumentuara. Ne kemi pasur presione të ndryshme, na janë vënë ultimatume nga vetë ndërkombëtarët, nga Bernard Kushner. Vetë ai na kërkoi dorëzimin e fondeve. Unë me krenari kam thënë se nuk mund t’i dorëzoj, pasi këto janë fonde të shtëpisë sonë të përbashkët, nuk janë të ndërkombëtarëve. Të gjitha ato që janë përdorur janë të evidentuara, janë të dokumentuara. Nuk ka asnjë vend për dyshime. 
Sa i pasur jeni ju tani z. Bukoshi? 
Nuk jam i pasur. Nuk kam ndonjë pasuri, për fat të keq. S’kam qenë pragmatist në jetën time, s’kam bërë pazare. Kam bërë punën time si Kryeministër, kam shpenzuar normalisht. Llogaritë e mia janë të verifikueshme.

----------


## Kosovelli

> kosovell..
> 
> interesante kto shkrimet qe ke sjelle..
> po nuk ke tregue ku e gjete at shkrimin per baton haxhiun qe e ka shkrue ky valmiri..
> 
> kosovell ..si i shikut qe je.. ju si shik cfar mendoni per batonin..
> 
> ?
> 
> po per surro vetonin?


brari na fol ti si po punon bujar bo-koshi per shkatrrimin e ldk?
si beri pastrimin e tij ne ministrin e mbrojtjes ne qeverin e tij?
kush e pesoj me jete p[er shkak te keti pastrimi ne qeverin e tij?
pse ahmet krasniqi ishte kunder terheqjes se brigades "Mergimi" nga Kosova, dhe dorzimin e armve serbve?

----------


## Kosovelli

*Akuzon edhe LDK’në*

Fatmir Rexhepi, përveç KQZ’së, tash akuzon edhe partinë e tij, LDK’në. Ai thotë se LDK’ja nuk është dashur t’i dërgojë vëzhguesit e saj në Qendrën e Numërimit të Votave, kur u numëruan votat e Gjilanit. 


Nga Faton Ismajli  më 08.01.2010 në ora 8:44
Hetimi dhe rinumërimi i votave të Gjilanit vazhdon të jetë proces i paligjshëm për Fatmir Rexhepin, por jo edhe për partinë, nën flamurin e të cilës kandidon për kryetar komune - Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës. 

Derisa Rexhepi ka vazhduar edhe të enjten t’i quajë hetimin dhe rinumërimin e votave si veprime antikushtetuese dhe kërkon bojkot të procesit, anëtarë të Kryesisë së LDK’së e thonë të kundërtën. 

Kryesia e LDK’së vendosi të mërkurën t’i dërgojë 15 vëzhgues në Qendrën e Numërimit dhe të Rezultateve, pavarësisht qëndrimit refuzues të kandidati të saj për kryetar Komune. 
Fatmir Rexhepi ka vendosur të mos e njohë rezultatin e hetimit dhe rinumërimit të votave të balotazhit dhe ka kërkuar nga KQZ’ja dhe partia e tij “t’i përmirësojnë gabimet”. 
Por, duket se Kryesia e LDK’së do të vazhdojë të mbajë qëndrim të kundërt me kandidatin e saj për kryetar të Komunë së Gjilanit. 

Anëtari i Kryesisë së LDK’së, Astrit Haraqija, ka thënë se partia e tij do t’i njohë vendimet e të gjitha institucioneve dhe assesi nuk do t’i bojkotojë ato. 

“LDK’ja do njohë vendimet e institucioneve dhe presim vendimet që do t’i marrin, qoftë KQZ’ja, qoftë KZAP’i. Krejt Kosova e di që LDK’ja lufton për ligj dhe për institucione”, ka thënë Haraqija, të enjten, përmes telefonit. 

Ai ka komentuar edhe deklaratat e Fatmir Rexhepit. “Është e drejtë e çdo kandidati të thotë mendimin e tij, por ne në Kryesinë e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës do t’i respektojmë vendimet e institucioneve”. 

Haraqija thotë se politikën e LDK’së e bën Kryesia e saj, e jo degët e partisë. “Politikën e LDK’së nuk e bëjnë komunat, por e bën Kryesia Qendrore. Kryesia merr vendimet, kurse degët nëpër komuna janë të obligueshme t’i respektojnë vendimet e nivelit qendror”. 
Megjithëkëtë, pretendenti për të udhëhequr Gjilanin, Fatmir Rexhepi, ka thënë se veprimet e KQZ’së dhe LDK’së në qendër janë telenovelë artistike. 

“Kjo është, qysh po thonë ata artistët, telenovelë e KQZ’së”, ka thënë Rexhepi, në një prononcim për Express, të enjten. 

“Kjo telenovelë iu bëftë mirë atyre që e kanë nisë. Unë i porositi që t`i mbajnë zgjedhjet më 31 janar dhe ai që fiton, puna e mbarë i koftë”, ka shtuar ai. 

Ky zyrtar i LDK’së i ka quajtur edhe veprimet e partisë së tij antikushtetuese, duke kërkuar përmirësimin e gabimit. 

“Unë nuk po e amnistoj askënd këtu (as LDK’në). Unë nuk jam artist i asaj telenovele, unë jam me Kushtetutë dhe me ligj dhe pres përmirësimin e gabimit”, ka thënë Rexhepi. 
Më pak se gjysma e votave të Gjilanit janë hetuar dhe rinumëruar të mërkurën në Qendrën e Numërimit dhe të Rezultateve. Nga 127 vendvotime, 57 janë hapur dhe hetuar nën llupën e vëzhguesve vendorë dhe ndërkombëtarë. Aty nuk janë vërtetuar parregullsi të mëdha, derisa pjesa tjetër e votave pritet të verifikohen të premten.

----------


## Kosovelli

KËSHTU U SHKARKUA NEXHAT DACI - Gazeta "EXPRESS" mori pjesë në mbledhjen me dyer të mbyllura të GP të LDK-së 

Gazeta "EXPRESS" mori pjesë në mbledhjen me dyer të mbyllura të GP të LDK-së . Lexoni fjalë për fjalëtranskript, debatin që zgjati katër orë , kush ishte “për” dhe kush ishte “kunder” Nexhat Daci. 

KËSHTU U SHKARKUA NEXHAT DACI 

Prishtinë,9 mars 2006 



Gazeta Express ka bërë një veprim, besojmë të guximshëm për rrethanat ku jetojmë. Ka qenë e pranishme në debatin që zgjati katër orë në Grupin Parlamentar të LDK‘së, të enjten, i cili ishte i mbyllur për opinion. Marrë parasysh rastet e shumta në botë, ky veprim duket krejtësisht i thjeshtë dhe punë normale në gazetari. Express ishte prezent brenda në mbledhje, duke shënuar saktësisht gjithë debatin e bërë. Për të vetmin qëllim - për ta sjellë të plotë të vërtetën lidhur me këtë çështje, e cila, shpesh, thuhet vetëm brenda dyerve të mbyllura. 

Alush Gashi: Kryesia e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, në mbledhjen e saj të mbajtur më 1 mars 2006, vendosi për zëvendësimin e Kryetarit të Kuvendit dhe anëtarit të Kryesisë së Kuvendit. Unë e kam përcjellë këtë vendim në Kryesinë e Kuvendit, përmes GP të LDK‘së. Unë nuk kam marrë vendim. Ka qenë kërkesë që kjo çështje të hyjë në rend ditë në Kryesinë e Kuvendit. Nëse kjo është gabim, unë e pranoj atë gabim, por jemi këtu për ta zgjidhur. 

Fadil Geci: Pse nuk jemi mbledhur ne si Grup Parlamentar, para se të dërgohet kjo kërkesë në Kryesinë e Kuvendit...? 

Besa Gaxherri: Në emër të Grupit Parlamentar? 

Alush Gashi: Po, në emër të GP. Nuk kam marrë vendim në emër të GP, por vetëm e kam përcjellë vendimin e Kryesisë së LDK‘së në Kryesinë e Kuvendit. Ky GP deri më sot nuk ka dalë në kundërshtim me vendimet e Kryesisë së LDK‘së. Unë nuk e kam autoritetin në asnjë pjesë të rregullores për ta ndalë vendimin e Kryesisë së LDK‘së... A të bisedojmë së pari për zëvendësimin e Kryetarit të Kuvendit, 
e pastaj për Qeverinë? Kush është "për"...? 

Nexhat Daci: Desha paraprakisht të them diçka... Kryesia e LDK‘së nuk ka të drejtë të marrë vendim për shkarkim. Ky është Grupi Parlamentar dhe këtu merret vendimi. Çdo vendim tjetër nuk është valid... 

Alush Gashi: Meqë e kemi këtu Sekretarin e LDK‘së, anëtarin e Kryesisë së Kuvendit dhe Kryetarin e Kosovës, do të ishte mirë që për çështje procedurale të japë kontribut.... 

Fatmir Sejdiu: Është nevoja që të jemi bashkë dhe të sqarohemi. Edhe me Kryetarin Rugova ne kemi pasur tema që i kemi biseduar, sepse është çështje konsulte... 

Alush Gashi: Udhëheqja e partisë është e mirëseardhur për të dhënë kontribut në mbledhjen e Grupit Parlamentar... 

Fadil Geci: Me çfarë procedurash.....? 

Alush Gashi: Fadil, të lutem.... Urdhëro fol sa të duash, pastaj e fillojmë mbledhjen... 

Fadil Geci: Flisni ju.... 

Nexhat Daci: Partia është e pranishme në formacionin ekzistues. Nuk po insistoj, por nuk e ka asnjë arsye për te qenë, sepse nuk e ka respektuar atë parim për tjetërkënd... 

Alush Gashi: Për këtë çështje - nuk kemi rregullore. Unë si Shef i GP të LDK‘së nuk e kam forcën as vullnetin që të përjashtoj ose të kontestoj pjesëmarrjen në këtë mbledhje të nënkryetarit të partisë. Nuk kam shpjegim nëse udhëheqja më e lartë e partisë nuk mund të marrë pjesë në mbledhje 
të GP... Të kishim rregullore, do ta lexonim... 

Mark Krasniqi: Unë po e vërej një përçarje në LDK. Kjo do të ishte një tragjedi për Kosovën. Nëse kjo parti përçahet në grupe të ndryshme... 

Alush Gashi: Nuk po flasim për përçarje këtu, profesor... 

Mark Krasniqi: Ju lutem, të zezës do t‘i themi të zezë, të bardhës do t‘i themi e bardhë.... Ju lutem, për hir të Kosovës, duhet ta sakrifikojmë edhe veten, e jo më dëshirat ose ambiciet që të jetë dikush ose mos të jetë dikush tjetër në këto poste... Duke e mohuar Kryetarin e Kosovës dhe Nënkryetarin, në këtë mbledhje, më duket se do të ishte një jehonë tepër e keqe për LDK‘në.... 

Fadil Geci: Jo, jo, nuk është kështu 

Mark Krasniqi: Fadil, dëgjomë ti mua, je më i ri se unë. Duhet të jemi një familje.... 

Nekibe Kelmendi: Mund t‘ju them diçka, për këtë procedurë. Krejt ajo që s‘është e ndaluar me ligj, është e lejuar. 

Besa Gaxherri: Kjo që po ndodh - po na tregon deri ku kemi ardhur, fatkeqësisht. Nënkryetari i partisë është prezent. Këtu është pakënaqësia - me qenë a mos me qenë. Kjo është fatkeqësi. Do t‘i lutesha Nënkryetarit të LDK‘së, që sipas ndërgjegjes së vet, të vendosë vetë a me qenë këtu a jo. Nuk është në rregull këtu më asgjë.... 

Nyryshahe Hulaj: Edhe herë të tjera këtu kanë marrë pjesë në mbledhje njerëz që nuk janë të GP dhe nuk është bërë problem procedura... Të jetë prezent Nënkryetari i parë i LDK‘së, mendoj se s‘ka nevojë për komente. Është njeriu i parë në parti dhe duhet të jetë këtu, së bashku me 
ne... 

Një deputet (nuk dallohet nga zëri se kush është): Sikur nuk e kemi të qartë, e po harrojmë se në takimin që kemi pasur me kryetarët e degëve, asnjë kryetar i degës nuk e ka thanë prerë që nuk e pranon vendimin e Kryesisë së LDK‘së... Nuk mund të sillet deputeti në kundërshtim me degën... 

Fadil Geci: Hala s‘kemi ardhur aty. Le një herë. Kur hapet tema, flasim... 

Besa Gaxherri: Në LDK çka ka ndodhur para një jave, nuk ka ndodhur qe 16 vjet. Nuk mund t‘i ikim këtij realiteti.... 

Lulzim Zeneli: Çështja që po ngritet - ka arsye, ka argumente të mjaftueshme. Zonja deputete nga Prizreni tha - "njeriu i parë i partisë". Duhet ta kemi të qartë se pas vdekjes së Presidentit Rugova, po ndodh që tash dikush të bëhet edhe njeriu i parë, edhe njeriu i dytë. Një praktikë e tillë më herët nuk ka ndodhur. S‘kemi të bëjmë me njeriun e parë, të dytë ose të tretë. Por, kemi të bëjmë me një anëtar të Kryesisë së LDK‘së, i cili qe pesë vjet nuk ka marrë pjesë në mbledhje të Kryesisë, pra me Nënkryetarin Eqrem Kryeziu. Është shumë reale pyetja - nëse ai mund të marrë pjesë ose jo në këtë mbledhje të GP. Nëse ka ardhur për ta ndihmuar këtë proces, duhet ta kemi të qartë - pse. Në anën tjetër, duhet ta kemi parasysh që i kemi edhe dy nënkryetarë të tjerë, që janë të barabartë. Këto shqetësime duhet t‘i marrim si reale. Nëse flasim për procedura, atëherë procedurat kryekëput janë shkelur në LDK... 

Alush Gashi: Nuk ma merr mendja që s‘mund të mos marrë pjesë këtu udhëheqja më e ngushtë e partisë, që e ka përgatitur programin e listave... Po ta kishim rregulloren e miratuar, s‘do ta kishim hapur këtë temë fare. Debati eventual që mund të kontribuojë në sqarim të ndonjë pyetje, nga Kryesia, nuk shoh ndonjë pengesë. Nuk e kemi të sanksionuar këtë çështje me rregullore... Mund të jetë që e kam gabim, por jam i bindur se është jonormale që udhëheqja e partisë të mos mund të marrë pjesë në mbledhjen e GP. Nëse me lejoni, do të fillonim me pikën e rendit të ditës... 
Më lejoni ta lexoj edhe një herë... 

"Kryesia e LDK në mbledhjen e mbajtur sot më 1 mars vendosi që 
të zëvendësojë anëtarin e Kryesisë dhe Kryetarin e Kuvendit të Kosovës zotëri Nexhat Daci me zotëri Kolë Berishën, deputet i Kuvendit të Kosovës dhe Nënkryetar i LDK. Ju lutemi ta merrni në konsideratë këtë vendim dhe ta procedoni më tej në përputhje me rregulloren e punës së Kuvendit të 
Kosovës", 

Ditën e nesërme, pas marrjes së kësaj shkrese, në emër të GP e kam përcjellë kërkesën në Kryesinë e Kuvendit, që kjo të hyjë në rend të ditës. Nëse kjo është gabim, jam i gatshëm t‘i bart pasojat. Unë nuk mund ta kontestoj deklaratën e dikujt se - ndoshta është dashur që unë ta kontestoj vendimin e LDK‘së. Jam i bindur se kam vepruar drejt... 

Po e lexoj edhe kërkesën. 

"Në bazë të vendimit të Kryesisë së LDK‘së, 1 mars 2006, për zëvendësim të anëtarit të Kryesisë dhe Kryetarit të Kuvendit të Kosovës zotëri Nexhat Dacin me zotëri Kolë Berishën, deputet i Kuvendit të Kosovës dhe nënkryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, Grupi Parlamentar i LDK kërkon procedim në përputhje me rregulloren e punës së Kuvendit". 

Lidhur me këtë pikë të rendit të ditës, ne kemi edhe çështjen e zëvendësimit të anëtarit të Kryesisë së Kuvendit të Kosovës. Këto dy vende janë të garantuara për LDK‘në. Vendi i Kryetarit të Kuvendit është i garantuar në bazë të rezultatit të zgjedhjeve. Sot është thirrur mbledhja që ne të diskutojmë vendimin e Kryesisë së LDK‘së. Deri më sot, Grupi Parlamentar nuk ka rënë në kundërshtim me vendimin e Kryesisë së LDK‘së. Duhet sqaruar diçka... Ne nuk kemi marrë vendim për shkarkim të askujt. Ne kemi votuar për ta zëvendësuar Nënkryetari i LDK, Kolë Berisha - Kryetarin aktual të Kuvendit. Nuk kemi votuar për ta shkarkuar Kryetarin Daci. Kjo është ajo që ka ndodhur. Në Kryesinë e LDK‘së nuk ka pasur votë kundër Kryetarit të Kuvendit. Ka pasur votë për t‘i dhënë mbështetje një kandidati tjetër, që të bëhet një zëvendësim, siç bëhen zëvendësime gjithkund, sepse kjo është pozitë e rezervuar për LDK‘në. Ju ftoj që të reflektoni në prizmin e asaj që ka ndodhur... Ne nuk kemi pasur konflikt në vendime. Nuk them se kemi qenë një milion për qind të saktë në vendimin tonë... Përpjekja për ta bërë një zgjedhje, e cila në këto momente nuk do të jetë në konfrontim as me Këshillin e Sigurimit e as me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare, unë jam i bindur se ka qenë e sinqertë. Nuk e kontestoj se kjo ka mundur të bëhet ndryshe.... Çdo herë mund të zgjidhet një çështje ndryshe... Por, si njeri që ka marrë pjesë në mbledhje të Kryesisë së LDK, në asnjë formë nuk duhet të ndodhë konfrontim me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare në këto ditë e muajt e ardhshëm. Kjo ka qenë esenca. Nuk ka pasur një fjalë të ligë për Kryetarin Daci në atë mbledhje. E lusim Kryetarin Daci që të flasë... 

Nexhat Daci: Kryesia e LDK‘së e ka pasur të drejtën e analizës së punës sime dhe të propozimit për zëvendësimin tim. Këtu është bërë një lëshim elementar. Nuk është njësoj të thuhet "ka marrë vendim" dhe të thuhet "ka propozuar"... Informata që është dhënë në Kryesi të LDK‘së - nuk është e saktë. Kjo është thënë në të gjitha mjetet e informimit, në intervista, në prononcime.... Ajo që ka ngjarë në zyrën time, kur ka ardhur Eqrem Kryeziu, tashmë e dini, e keni lexuar në media. Të gjitha rrjedhat e mëtutjeshme e kanë demantuar këtë që e thonë se kjo ishte kërkesë e Zyrës më të Madhe Ndërkombëtare.... Eqremi është këtu.... Lajmi ka qenë për mua në mënyrë krejtësisht të hutueshme.... Dëgjoni... Kolë Berisha mua më bën ndër të më zëvendësojë. Nuk kam asgjë personale. Besoj se Kola është shëndosh e mirë dhe mund ta udhëheqë mirë Kuvendin. Nuk kontestohet kjo. Por, më lejoni të lexoj një fjalë... Çka arrihet me shkarkimin, largimin, zëvendësimin e Kryetarit të Kuvendit Nexhat Daci? Çka fiton LDK si parti? A humb apo fiton në sytë e opinionit? A humb apo fiton në përkrahjen e elektoratit? A humb apo fiton te miqtë tanë ndërkombëtarë? Kush e inicoi këtë ndërrim? Si rrodhën procedurat? Si është legaliteti dhe legjitimiteti i këtij vendimi? Unë them propozimi, edhe pse në media është thënë vendim, por unë konsideroj se nëse ka nevojë,vendimi duhet të merret në Grupin Parlamentar të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës.... Pas vdekjes së Kryetarit Rugova, konsideroj se është kohë e shkurtër për ndërrime të këtilla... sidomos konsideroj se nuk kanë legalitet dhe legjitimitet ndërrimet e këtilla, nëse më parë nuk janë mbajtur zgjedhjet në të gjitha nivelet brenda LDK... Ne së bashku duhet të vlerësojmë se kur duhet dhe si duhet ti bëjmë këto zgjedhje, për të fituar përkrahje për të gjithë ne e deri në atë kohë duhet të qëndrojmë të gjithë së bashku.... Shkarkimi im nga posti i Kryetarit te Kuvendit të Kosovës, detyrë kjo me përgjegjësi të madhe që si jeni shprehur vetë, LDK i ka dhënë dy vende ministrash për ta marrë vendin e Kryetarit të Kuvendit, për mua ishte i befasishëm dhe krejt i papritur. Aq më parë kur pikërisht në Kuvendin e Kosovës, jo shumë kohë më parë, kisha kaluar një votëbesim të iniciuar nga opozita dhe kisha pasur përkrahje shumë të fortë pikërisht nga ju të gjithë, nga partia ime, nga LDK... Pse ishte... si thuhet... shkarkimi im i befasishëm dhe i papritur? Sepse pa asnjë shenjë paraprake, pas kthimit nga pushimi i rekomanduar mjekësor, për të cilin e kisha njoftuar dhe ishte pajtuar Presidenti i Kosovës, në zyrën time erdhën dy nënkryetarët e LDK, zotërinjtë Eqrem Kryeziu dhe Naim Jerliu, dhe shumë ftoftë e pa asnjë hyrje më njoftuan se është marrë vendim për largimin tim nga posti i Kryetarit të Kuvendit. Se kjo është punë e kryer dhe se këtë e ka kërkuar Zyra e Madhe dhe qendrat e fuqishme ndërkombëtare. Takimi mbahej në orën 13:00. Ata, për korrektësi të them, se Naim Jerliu fare nuk ka folur, ndërsa prezent në takim ishte edhe njeri nga dy këshilltarët e mi. Zotëri Eqrem Kryeziu më kërcënoi se nëse nuk largohem dhe nuk e ofrojë dorëheqjen, do të shkarkohem nga Kryesia e Lidhjes Demokratike, që do të mbajë mbledhje në orën 15:00. Kështu edhe ndodhi më vonë dhe kështu u njoftuan mediat, ndërsa unë një vendim e mora tek të nesërmen apo të pasnesërmen të nënshkruar nga tre nënkryetarët e LDK... Edhe dy nënkryetarëve u thashë, edhe tash po e përsëris, se unë e pranoj çdo vendim të partisë time. Edhe atëherë e thashë, edhe tash po e them, se dorëheqje asnjëherë nuk kam dhënë dhe asnjëherë nuk do të jap. Konsideroj se dorëheqja është akt i vullnetshëm, është akt individual dhe moral, dhe para se gjithash është akt vullnetar i bindjes, dhe jo akt i imponuar dhe i detyruar.... Kam konsideruar, dhe edhe tash konsideroj, se e gjithë mënyra nuk është as legale as e drejtë dhe as njerëzore. Aq më parë ndaj meje, që jam me juve jam qe 16 vjet, aq më parë që kemi dhënë së bashku kontribut, dhe aq më parë që puna ime është publike tash e mbi katër vjet dhe rezultatet janë të matshme. Nuk e shoh të drejtë e as si metodë demokratike brenda partisë tonë që ndonjë vendim të merret ku ta dijë se ku, por jo në mbledhje të rregullt as të Kryesisë, as të Grupit Parlamentar, as të Këshillit të Përgjithshëm. Që ky vendim së pari të komunikohet nga një apo dy veta befasishëm, e tek mandej të tentohet të kalojë nëpër organet dhe forumet e LDK, si u bë më vonë në Kryesi. Kësaj nuk mundet askush ti thotë se është demokratike, dhe po të bëhet praktikë do të nxisë punën klanore, do të forcojë oligarkinë, do t‘i nxisë interesat joformal dhe në fund do ta shkatërrojë vetë LDK‘në...Unë si Nexhat Daci do të respektoj çdo vendim që ju sot merrni. Ashtu sikur edhe të gjithë ju këtu, edhe unë kam veprën time të cilën e vlerësojnë të tjerët, por që unë mendoj se gjithë jetën kam punuar mirë dhe kam dhanë kontribut, në arsim e edukim në shkencë dhe së fundi edhe në politikë. Ka qenë dhe jam kreator dhe asnjëherë zbatues i verbër apo servil as i dogmave as i klaneve. Kam krijuar me punë të ndershme e të përkushtuar dinjitetin tim dhe autoritetin, personal, akademik dhe politik. Këtë e kam bërë në interes të popullit të Kosovës dhe nuk ka asnjë forcë që do të më ndalë në këtë rrugë.... Do ta vazhdojë punën time në të mirë të Kosovës, të ardhmes së saj... si i themi europiane... dhe në miqësi të përhershme me SHBA... Një pjesë të mirë të jetës dhe të punës e kam kaluar në LDK dhe dëshiroj ta përmbyll aktivitetin dhe jetën po në LDK... Pra, të jemi deri në fund së bashku. Shumë kemi sakrifikuar dhe jemi angazhuar së bashku, tash jemi pjesë e historisë më të lavdishme të Kosovës, dhe nuk ia lejoj vetes luksin, e besoj as ju, që sot të ndahemi... Së bashku e kemi nisur dhe së bashku të përfundojmë punën në pavarësimin e plotë të Kosovës, në krijimin e dinjitetit njerëzor dhe kombëtar për Kosovën shtet sovran dhe të pavarur.... Më falni, ndoshta u zgjat pak kjo fjala ime, por disa planifikime ishin të nevojshme... Ju falemnderit... 

Alush Gashi: Falmnderit, Kryetar... Më duhet ta përsëris edhe një herë... Kryesia e LDK‘së nuk ka marrë vendim për shkarkim të Kryetarit Daci. Në analizë të rrethanave, siç e patë ju dhe shumë të tjerë, pas vdekjes së Presidentit Rugova, ne i kemi marrë dy vendime. Pasi që nuk e kemi forcën dhe autoritetin që ka pasur i ndjeri Presidenti Rugova, ato vendime sa dimë i bëjmë... Ne nuk kemi marr vendim për ta dëmtuar askënd. Unë jam i bindur se zëvendësimi duhet të bëhet me marrëveshje sot... Jam i bindur se zëvendësimi duhet të bëhet... që Nexhat Daci të zëvendësohet me Kolë Berishën... me krejt mbështetjen që e ka pasur nga ky Grup Parlamentar. Ne kemi thënë se për Dacin kemi shumë respekt. Ne si GP kemi marr vendim që në Kryesi të LDK‘së të kundërshtohet ajo që e ka bërë Partia ORA... Ju e dini se kemi shumë respekt për punën tuaj, për qasjen njerëzore, si mik, si profesor, unë do t‘ju kisha lutur që debati të zhvillohet në parti për të gjitha çështjet që ju i konsideroni se duhet të flitet... Ne këtu duhet ta vazhdojmë punën se bashku.... Jam i bindur se është më mirë... E di që ka edhe shumë mënyra të tjera për ta bërë këtë, por është zgjedhur kjo. Jo votë për t‘ju shkarkuar juve Kryetar... Jam i bindur se do të ishte mirë që ju t‘ia jepni mbështetjen këtij vendimi, që së bashku ta komunikojmë për opinion se krejt GP e vlerëson punën e Dacit, se nuk është kërkuar shkarkimi i Dacit... Atë që u tha.... Lojtari më i mirë del prej loje, në gjysmën e lojës, por hyn në lojën tjetër... dhe bëhet kapiten ndoshta në lojën tjetër... GP ka të drejtë të komentojë dhe këtu të votohet, kjo s‘është kontestuese.... Me respektin më të madh dhe duke e ditur se ju e dini peshën e momentit, të gjithë së bashku do të flasim në parti...Unë e di sa e ndjeshme është kjo çështje... Një votë mangut, na bën dëm të gjithëve...Unë do ta kisha lutur Kryetarin që të gjejë forcë që mos të kërkojë të votojmë.... 

Nexhat Daci: Politikën e LDK‘së e bën Këshilli i Përgjithshëm. Ai ka legalitet dhe legjitimitet. Le të ndiqet procedura. Nuk e kam plan që ta ndaj GP. Por, le të ndiqet procedura deri në fund, siç kërkohet. Po patët forcë që ta ktheni vendimin në parti dhe ta thërrisni Këshillin e Përgjithshëm, nuk debatohet. Shkojmë atje... 

Alush Gashi: Zëvendësimi pritet të bëhet nëse ju e pranoni lutjen që të mos e shtyjmë GP të dëmtohet, kjo punë kryhet menjëherë. Nëse ju me plotë të drejtë mund të kërkoni që GP të deklarohet përmes votës, edhe atë punë e bëjmë... 

Nexhat Daci: Thashë që t‘u hyjmë procedurave.... Në atë moment që kryhen procedurat, i them Kolës që le ta vazhdojë punën.... 

Besa Gaxherri: Këto që thatë, deri tash, në formën qysh e shtruat, thatë se është bërë një zëvendësim.... Ne nuk kemi qenë në Kryesi të LDK‘së, në mbledhje, nuk e dimë atë vendim... herë po thuhet shkarkim, herë zëvendësim, faqja e zezë... Në këtë moment kemi dy kolegë shumë të nderuar përpara, dy njerëz shumë të respektuar... Po i nemi ata që kanë menduar të na sjellin në këtë pozitë... Do të kërkoja që ky zëvendësim të arsyetohet pak më fuqishëm - pse duhet të bëhet. Na i thoni arsyet. Njerëz jemi. T‘i shohim arsyet.... 

Alush Gashi: Sqarimet janë dhënë disa herë... mund t‘i japim prapë... 

Besa Gaxherri: Nëse sot është në gjendje të na dokumentojë Kryesia e LDK‘së, ose ata persona që morën këtë vendim, se bëhet fjalë për faktorin ndërkombëtar, le të thuhet. Ai që nuk është në gjendje të sakrifikojë për faktorin ndërkombëtar, kjo s‘do koment. Nëse bëhet fjalë për këtë, e përkrahim. Por, nëse kjo nuk arsyetohet fuqishëm, me fakte, ne tërhiqemi. Ne e kemi marrë këtë vendim.... 

Milazim Haliti: Në këto kohë nuk është dashur t’ bëjmë këto ndërrime. Deri më tash, askush, jo vetëm ne, por as qytetari i thjeshtë, nuk është bindur pse duhet të ndërrohet Kryetari Daci. Thuhet se është një vendim i vështirë dhe i domosdoshëm. Pse s’mund ta shpjegomë këtë domosdoshmëri? Është thënë se këtë po e kërkon Amerika. Tash po del se nuk po e kërkoka Amerika... Ne nuk jemi në gjendje ta kuptojmë pse ta bëjmë këtë ndërrim të kuadrove që i nominoi Presidenti Rugova, fytyrat më të ndritura të LDK’së, me një votë shumë të lartë të anëtarësisë së LDK’së. Mendojmë se po realizojmë një skenar dhe politikë që po e kërkon opozita. Po ja plotësojmë dëshirën ORA’s dhe Veton Surroit. Ne si deputetë të LDK’së, ka qenë e udhës që të bisedojmë për vërejtjet eventuale, ose për punët që s’po i bën mirë Nexhat Daci. A nuk mund të ulemi që ta bëjmë një vlerësim dhe ta japim një vërejtje, qoftë edhe me shkrim? T’i jepet mundësia Dacit për korrigjim, nëse ka gabuar ndonjëherë... Unë nuk e di që ka gabuar... Unë e di që herë pas herë ua ka prishur tymin ndërkombëtareve me disa deklarata, që mendoj se kanë qenë shumë me vend e të fuqishme. Ne gjithherë zotohemi se do ta vazhdojmë rrugën e Presidentit Rugova, do ta çojmë amanetin e tij në vend.... Athua, është kjo rruga e Rugovës? Ende nuk u bënë dy muaj dhe ende trupi nuk i ka pushuar mirë, e ne po u hyjmë këtyre punëve... Mendoj se ky vendim është shumë i ngutshëm, jo i qëlluar. Nuk mund ta ngris dorën për këtë ndërrim. Dhe. nuk do ta bëj këtë. Unë po e shoh se LDK e mori teposhtëzën prej këtij momenti... Pasojat e këtij vendimi - do t’i shohim gjatë zgjedhjeve. Nëse ne bëjmë këso largime, çka do të presim në zgjedhje? Do të tregojmë se jem parti jostabile... dhe për këtë elektorati do ta thotë fjalën e vet... Mendoj se kjo çështje duhet të shkojë në Këshillin e Përgjithshëm. Statusi i LDK’së duhet të respektohet. Të gjithë do ta pranojmë atje vendim, por jo në këtë formë. Pse votuan 15 vetë në Kryesinë e LDK’së? Natyrisht që votojnë, sepse është thënë se - ai që s’voton këtu, ai voton kundër Amerikës... 

Eqrem Kryeziu: Është vendimi i Kryesisë së LDK’së për zëvendësim... Nuk kemi manipuluar me fraza.... Por ende besoj se Brukseli dhe Washingtoni e duan një gjë të tillë. Jo kundër Nexhat Dacit personalisht. As kundër Bajram Kosumit personalisht. Pse e përkrah demokracia perëndimore këtë...? Duhet ta provojmë këtë test... Hej.... Kujt po ja japim këtë pavarësi...? Test e kemi... A do të shkatërrojmë këso plane ne? Nëse shkatërrojmë, ata mund të thonë – mirë... po shohim edhe për pak mbikëqyrje, sepse janë të papjekur.... A do të mundet që Nexhat Daci të pijë kafe me Eqrem Kryeziun, pas kësaj, apo jo? Testi kryesor është ky. Leni doktrinat, sepse demokracia perëndimore i ka lënë doktrinat qesharake. I ka disa parime të cilat janë qe 600 vjet në rrugë politike për të drejta....Ky është test. Nëse s’kemi pjekuri, shkatërrohemi, mirë le të shkatërrohemi. Nuk ka asgjë personale. Nuk ka grushtshtet. Ka vetëm keqardhje personale... Nuk besoj se këto keqkuptime do të marrin trajtën e reagimit revanshist. Është e vërtetë se testin e pret demokracia perëndimore... jo kundër Dacit, jo kundër Kosumit... 

Naser Osmani: Ne përpara në LDK kemi marrë vendime edhe atëherë kur s’na kanë pëlqyer, sepse kemi marrë anën a partisë. Nëse ju kujtohet, është dashur që ta çojmë dorën edhe për Ramush Haradinajn, sepse na ka thënë partia që duhet ta votojmë Ramushin. Por, mbi të gjitha, unë si deputet, si Naser Osmani, nuk do ta kisha ngritur dorën kundër Nexhat Dacit. Është tjetër muhabet nëse janë këta anëtarë të Kryesisë së LDK’së të mirë, a janë të qëlluar.... Mirëpo, derisa janë këta, unë do t’i respektoj. 

Alush Gashi: Flet tash Kryetari i Kuvendit.... Grupi, qetësi ju lutem.... 

Nexhat Daci: Nëse GP i LDK’së e arsyeton atë se e ka kërkuar Washingtoni dhe Brukseli, atëherë mirë... Secili prej nesh nuk do të pranonte të binte në kundërshtim. Prandaj, kjo duhet të hiqet, të eliminohet, sepse edhe njëri edhe tjetri, në të gjitha deklarimet e kanë demantuar këtë... 

Lulzim Zeneli: Ne nuk duhet të dalim nga kjo sallë me dyshime. Dilemat ekzistojnë. Nënkryetari Eqrem Kryeziu këtu nuk dha argumente. Pse ne duhet të pajtohemi? Unë nuk e kam kundërshtuar asnjëherë vendimin e Kryesisë së LDK’së, pavarësisht se çka mendoj personalisht. Por, si deputetë, duhet ta sqarojmë një herë e mirë – pse ky vendim? Ku ekzsiton faktografia e krejt kësaj? Testet janë shumë të rrezikshme. Testet që bëhen me figurat, me veprimtarët e LDK’së, me strukturat e LDK’së, e çojnë LDK’në në shkatërrim. Ne po luajmë “symbyllur”. Po bëjmë eksperimente. Ku mbetet LDK nesër? Çfarë pozite do ta ketë? Po realizohet një projekt i caktuar, pavarësishtse cili është ai projekt. Testet janë shumë të rrezikshme, kur nuk i njohim konditat, mekanizmat. Çka do të sjellë nesër? Ne nuk po e shohim se çka do ndodhë pas largimit të Kryetarit Daci prej Kuvendit? Në këtë rrugë që po e përcjellë LDK’në, ekzistojnë disa elemente të cilat vërtet po më habisin. Unë e kam pasur fatin qe pesë vjet të jem anëtar i Kryesisë së LDK’së dhe tri vjet të jem zëdhënës i partisë. Mirëpo, këto forma aq shkaktojnë dilema të mëdha, që do të reflektohen në elektorat me pasoja drastike. Ndoshta më është thënë se e mbroj shumë partinë dhe më kanë thënë partizan i partisë. Ka qenë një gjë që Presidenti Rugova e ka kërkuar prej meje këtë dhe e kam pranuar. Ta kemi një gjë të qartë. Ne po bëjmë një lojë shumë të rrezikshme, për mendimin tim. Loja do të reflektohet nesër. Çka fiton LDK me këtë, do të mbetet të shihet. LDK ka elektorat. AAK nuk ka elektorat, le të bëjë eksperimente sa të dojë. Ndërsa, LDK po shihet prej zgjedhjeve të para ka vetëm rënie. Në zgjedhjet e para lokale Nexhat Daci i ka pritë listës për zgjedhje. Dikujt do t’i duket qesharake, por pasojat do të barten nesër... 

Sabri Hamiti: Po më pëlqen... se kur kam thënë unë, më keni anatemuar me këto. Jam shumë i lumtur çka po dëgjoj sot.... 

Lulzim Zeneli: Po flasim për një politikë që e udhëheq LDK që duhet të debatohet. Deri dje e kemi përqafuar çdo vendim të Presidentit Rugova dhe kjo ka qenë pa asnjë fije dyshimi. Dikush prej nesh kish deklaruar se Presidentin Rugova e kemi përkrahur edhe atëherë kur e ka pasur gabim... kjo është absurde. Z. Eqrem Kryeziu përmendi këtu plane e teste... Nuk është kjo zgjidhje. Testet e tilla, programet e tilla, artikulimet që ndodhin jashtë LDK’së, që fatkeqësisht LDK po bëhet argat, nesër do t’i shohim pasojat, të cilat do të jenë aq të mëdha sa nuk mund t’i paramendoni. Eqrem Kryeziu është aty pas vdekjes së Presidentit Rugova, duhet ta pranojmë këtë fakt. Qe pesë vjet, pas luftës, nuk ka marrë pjesë në Kryesi. Një vendim i tillë për zëvendësim nuk është i bazuar në argumente. Dhe, është test i rrezikshëm për LDK. Teste të tilla kurrë s’i ka përcaktuar as Presidenti Rugova, as vetë LDK. Ne e kemi pasur një politike konsistente, tash nuk e kemi. Ende nuk e kemi pranuar një fakt - se Presidenti Rugova ka vdekur. 

Nimon Alimusaj: Atë ditë, para mbledhjes, në Kryesinë e LDK’së, Eqrem Kryeziu na tha se – na është thënë që Brukseli dhe Washingtoni e kërkojnë këtë test që të bëhet. Dhe, është shtruar kjo dilemë: a mundet dikush të sillet në mënyrë komode sa për një individ të rrezikojë simpatinë e atyre që na kanë çliruar? Deshëm s’deshëm, Amerika na ka çliruar. Në është thënë se as partia dhe as GP nuk ka kontest me Nexhat Dacin. Secili që ka folur fjalët më të mira. Nënkryetari tha se kjo është kërkuar... dhe është mirë të argumentohet.... Këshilli i Sigurimit ka dhënë jo një herë vërejtje për udhëheqjen e Kuvendit. Kjo u tha edhe prej Shefit të GP në media. Do të ishte mirë që të verifikohet kjo çështje, që zoti Daci të na tregojë vetë nëse i është dhënë nga faktori ndërkombëtar ndonjë vërejtje.... 

Nexhat Daci: Kurrë.... 

Nimon Alimusaj:.... Nëse është ngatërruar ORA, që është partia më alergjike për mua, unë kurrë s’do ta kisha ngritur gishtin. Veç këtë test ta provojmë... Nëse bëhet fjalë për këtë test, e unë e kam besuar, nëse e do momenti historik që Nexhat Daci të largohet, unë çoj dorë. Daci po thotë kurrë s’ka marrë vërejtje. Të gjithë e dimë se kur zgjedhet deputeti prej partisë, çfarë obligime ka ai për partinë... 

Një deputet (nuk dallohet nga zëri se kush është): Nëse në mënyrë indirekte, vetëm një sinjalizim i vogël është dhënë nga faktori ndërkombëtar për këtë ndërrime, kjo nuk bën të diskutohet. Dhe, pikë. Shkon kushdoqoftë, pavarësisht se ka qenë intelektuali më i afirmuar dhe i respektuar. Por, këtu s’ka bisedë për këtë çështje më. Le të fillojë të mendojë politikisht... 

Sanije Alijaj: Para anëtarëve të Kryesisë së LDK’së është diskutuar nevoja për t’u bërë ndryshimet. Është prezantuar se ndihet një nevojë e madhe për të ecur proceset në Kosovë. Kam deklaruar se për hir të proceseve dhe të Kosovës - do ta sakrifikoja edhe jetën. Por, një gjë po ju them, nuk është votuar për shkarkim, por për një ndërrim. Nëse kjo bëhet për proceset në Kosovë, atëherë do të punojmë për interesin e proceseve në Kosovë. Por, nëse nuk është kështu, atëherë është një pikëpyetje e madhe... Besoj se deri më sot të gjithë kemi mbështetur proceset në Kosovë. Le të krijohet një bindje sot se kjo punë po bëhet për hir të proceseve në Kosovë, dhe çdo gjë është në rregull. Por, kërkesa ime është: mos të na kërkohet të votojmë si Grup Parlamentar, sepse shumë rëndë e kemi. Pas vdekjes së Presidentit Rugova, është pak më vështirë t’i bëjmë këta hapa konkretë. Ne jemi para disa iniciativave, që ne e kemi dilemën përpara – athua po e forcojmë LDK’në, athua po i forcojmë institucionet tona, apo e kundërta? Dilemat janë shumë të mëdha. Vështirë e ka dikush të më bindë që ta ngris dorën kundër figurave, por Kosova është më e madhe. Le të na tregojnë këta që i kemi përpara - se cilat janë interesat më të mëdha... 

Fadil Geci: Çka na u desh neve, në këto momente të vështira, t’u hyjmë këtyre punëve? A nuk ka mundur Presidenti Ibrahim Rugova që t’i bëjë këto punë, e neve të mos na dëgjohej zëri? Jam për ta respektuar atë që është në interesin tonë të përgjithshëm... Në interesin tonë të përgjithshëm është që të jemi bashkë në LDK. A ka mundësi që ne, si GP, të dalim nga këtu të fortë? Qëllimi ynë është shteti i Kosovës, pavarësia e Kosovës. Qëllimi ynë është që me këto figura të ecim përpara. Krejt vullnetin e kam pasur kur e kam parë Sabri Hamitin, Nexhat Dacin dhe Fatmir Sejdiun... Çka u bë tash? Pse kjo përçarje? A ka mundësi që të bëjmë çka të mundemi – për të ecur bashkë? Ky është edhe amaneti i Presidentit Rugova. Të dalim të fuqishëm... që dhe elektorati, dhe bashkësia ndërkombëtare, ta shohë se këtu ka kapital. Çfarë teste duhet të bëjmë? Mos të hyjmë të votojmë “për” dhe “kundër”, e të përçahemi, sepse kjo është e rëndë. Kthejeni këtë në parti, e diskutojeni edhe një herë.... 

Një deputet (nuk dallohet nga zëri se kush është): A mund të kthehemi prapa pas krejt këtyre? LDK e ka Kosovën. A do ta dobësojmë apo do ta forcojmë LDK’në? Mendoj se bashkë do ta forcojmë LDK’në dhe do të ecim përpara. Profesor Dacin e respektoj shumë. Pashë Zotin, të mos dalim nga këtu me përçarje. Të dalim nga kjo situatë duke ia shtrirë dorën njëritjetrit.... 


Alush Gashi: Nuk e kemi në rend të ditës - a po prishet LDK a s’po prishet. Në rend dite e kemi zëvendësimin e dy anëtarëve të Kryesisë së Kuvendit. Nëse Kryetari i Kuvendit nuk i jep mbështetje propozimit të Kryesisë së LDK’së, ne do të votojmë. Dhe, këtu nuk është fundi i dynjasë. Ne si deputetë të GP, nuk kemi mandat tjetër. Të gjitha këto shqetësimet tjera – janë debat për Kryesinë e LDK’së, atje... Unë e kam në rend dite që t’i shqyrtojmë këto dy çështje, në mënyrën më demokratike të mundshme.... T’ju përmend diçka... Ne jemi ai Grup Parlamentar që nuk e kemi pranuar Raportin e Qeverisë së Kosovës. A ju kujtohet? Kur nuk e kemi pranuar? Nuk e kemi pranuar, pasi që e kemi diskutuar në Kryesinë e LDK’së. Pasi që e kam lexuar, nuk mund të gjeja substancë që është raport. Kam shkuar të Kryetari i Kuvendit dhe i kam thënë – çka të mirën të bëjmë me këtë? Kam shkuar edhe te Fatmir Sejdiu, për të pyetur si t’ia bëjmë kësaj pune.... i kemi në koalicion... Kemi vendosur se nuk mund ta pranojmë këtë raport, le të urdhërojnë zotërinjtë e le ta ndryshojnë... Nuk dua të hap tema të tjera.... Janë raportet e OSBE’së për procedurat në Kuvendin e Kosovës.. Është raporti i dytë i Këshillit të Sigurimit për Institucionet e Përkohshme të Vetëqeverisjes në Kosovë... Ne qorra nuk mund të bëhemi... Unë ju lutem, edhe Kryetarin Daci e lus, që t’i bashkohet këtij procesi. Nuk kemi votuar në Kryesi të LDK’së për ta shkarkuar. Unë dje e kam parë një ndeshje... doli një prej lojtarëve më të mirë të ekipit, pasi i dha dy gola.... Por, këtu ka të drejtë çdo deputet, së pari do të ballafaqohet me vetveten dhe me partinë. Ne e kemi kulturën që këtu ta pranojmë edhe votën negative.... Nëse është negative, le të jetë.... Ka ende mundësi që ky zëvendësim të bëhet me atë mbështetje që ia ka dhënë GP Kryetarit Daci në raport me deklaratat e ORA’s... por kjo është çështje tjetër... Ne, tash, shtrojmë pyetje, si GP: A i pranojmë vendimet e organit tonë apo nuk i pranojmë? 

Besa Gaxherri: Cilat vendime? S’janë vendime... 

Alush Gashi: Vendime me nënshkrimin e tre nënkryetarëve të partisë, pa asnjë votë kundër, zonja deputete... 

Besa Gaxherri: Por ju thatë se nuk është vendim, por propozim.... 

Alush Gashi: Kryesia ka marrë vendim për të propozuar Kryetarin e Kuvendit. Ju lutem, më shumë po i lutem Kryetarit të Kuvendit, që të na ndihmojë në këtë çështje... Por, është e drejtë e tij që të marrë vendimin që e konsideron se është më i drejti. Ne jemi të detyruar që ta shfrytëzojmë të drejtën edhe për të votuar, natyrisht. Si të doni ia bëjmë... 



Bexhet Brajshori: Dua t’ju them, kolegë të nderuar, një përvojë timen të vogël. Po e tregoj, për herë të parë, para jush. Para një viti, Presidenti Rugova na ka ftuar të gjithë ish ministrave, për punën e zëvendësimeve. I kam thënë - President, këto janë vendime që rrjedhin normalisht, jeta i sjell, nuk është se nuk e kam hidhërimin tim, por ndoshta ka qenë e rrugës që para se të merret ky vendim, të na tregonit pse duhet bërë kjo. Por, kam shtuar se - i bindem kësaj, nëse konsiderohet se vërtet duhet bërë diçka të tillë për hir të proceseve. Dot’ju lusja,mos na sillni në aktin e votimit. Mora shembullin tim, për të treguar se shpesh mund të gabohet edhe në hapa, por proceset duhet ecur përpara. 

Ibush Jonuzi: Në momente të rënda jemi. Pajtohen që u tha se është bërë gabim në procedurë. Kemi mundur të bisedojmë në forma të ndryshme, në mënyrën më të mirë. Është momenti që jo vetëm si deputetë, por si shqiptarë, e mbi të gjitha si anëtarë të LDK’së, të jemi bashkë. Të gjithë e dimë si është gjendja në terren. Ata e kanë pasur mbështetjen në LDK tash e 1 vjet. Edhe sot e kanë mbështetjen në LDK. Prandaj, nuk guxojmë të dalim nga këtu pa qenë unikë.Në mandatin e kaluar, e ka thënë Presidenti Rugova, se kemi qenë Grup Parlamentar i mirë. Edhe tash ne duhet të jemi të mirë. Nëse duhet, rrimë deri në mëngjes, por prej kësaj dere të dalim bashkë, ndryshe do të humbim. Po u nda qoftë edhe një deputet, do të jetë dëm për LDK’në. Ju lutem, të gjejmë forcë që t’i kalojmë bashkë këto momente të rëndësishme, ndryshe nuk bën. 

Alush Gashi: Kryetari Fatmir Sejdiu e ka fjalën... 

Fatmir Sejdiu: Nuk ka pasur askush qëllim që me këtë akt të bëjë një denigrim. Është biseduar me konsensus në Kryesinë e LDK’së. Një gjë e kam thënë atje, e po e them edhe këtu, le të më dëgjojë edhe Profesor Nexhat Daci. Ka pasur biseda, të cilat, thjesht, kanë insistuar që të mbështetet procesi si proces dhe të mos kemi pengesë vetveten në disa hapa për të lëvizur më shpejt. Nuk është akuzë e drejtpërdrejtë. Ka pasur edhe të tjerë, Profesor Daci e them këtë, të cilët në faza shumë kritike ju kanë sharë. U kam thënë në gojë mosni se nuk i bën nder askujt, as me këtë qasje, as me atë qasje. Për ne është shumë me rëndësi që të ndërtojmë një veprim për sfidat më të mëdha që do t’i kemi. Besoj se kemi energji. Është shumë vështirë për ta siguruar vullnetin e të gjithëve për diçka... është teori e moçme...por është nevojë që të sigurojmë një vullnet të përbashkët, që ka kuptim të mbledhjes së energjisë së përbashkët për të ecur më tej. Jua them edhe do sprova të tjera të përbashkëta, që Profesor Dacit ia kam thënë. Unë kam qenë në Komision për Legjislacion... vazhdimisht monitorimet që na kanë ardhur, mund të jenë të qëllimta, gjithmonë na kanë vënë në një situatë tepër të rëndë të ballafaqimit me opozitën...Dhe, ju kujtohet formulimi që kemi nxjerrë në Kuvend, që të respektohet rregullorja, panevojë, panevojë të adresimit konkret, në personalitetin e tij, sepse është njeriu ynë që ne e kemi çuar....Dhe i kemi dhënë mbështetjen. I dinë njerëzit përplasjet që kam pasur me ata njerëz aty, edhe meVeton Surroin, edhe me të tjerët. Në këtë fazë të zhvillimit, ka një nevojë, pikërisht për ato, si dhe elementet që i tha edhe Shefi i GP, që të ngjeshët një radhë tjetër e veprimit, pa e kuptuar si shkarkim, por një proces të zëvendësimit në fazë. Kjo nuk nënkupton përjashtimin e Profesor Dacit nga radhët tona, jo largimin e tij për të shkuar, siç trumbetojnë gazetat, për të krijuar tash një parti të re politike, ajo është çështje e vullnetit të secilit prej nesh.Të jemi në këtë ekip, në këtë kompozicion, kemi çka të punojmë më tepër, veçanërisht në këtë fazë. Ne do ta kemi një fazë të sprovës së madhe të gjithë se bashku. Nuk është vetëm Fatmir Sejdiu. Në këtë proces do të jemi bashkë, sepse do të vendosim bashkë për fatin e Kosovës. Këtu jam shumë i përgjegjshëm. Ka artikulime nganjëherë, kjo s’është akuzë por ju Profesor, semund të ndodhë që po bëhet një zëvendësim i një elite me dikë tjetër që ka për ta shitur Kosovën...Nuk ndodh ajo...Kemi vepruar bashkë, qe 1 vjet pandalë. Apeli ynë është kjo kërkesë: ta ruajmë praktikisht këtë proces, duke e ndërtuar me poteza të tjerë 

Nexhat Daci: Nuk duhet pranuar konstrukte të tilla që janë të paqëndrueshme dhe të pavërteta, nuk duhen pranuar nga Grupi Parlamentar, por jo të mbetet Daci për një vit a për gjashtë muaj. Le të pastrohet kjo dhe le të më thuhet mua se nuk qëndrojnë të vërteta këto. Atëherë, ju e keni qëndrimin tim, atë që po kërkohet - ta ruajmë unitetin e partisë. Tërhiqem pa asnjë pengesë. Ju mund të votoni sipas ndërgjegjes tuaj, por jo mbi bazën e argumenteve që nuk qëndrojnë. Nuk është njerëzore as politike që të më thuhet ta marr një sakrificë mbi bazën e konstrukteve. Le të bëhet një vlerësim, pas dy javësh, pas një muaji. Nuk e kam asnjë fjalë kundër Kolë Berishë, as kundër askujt. Por, nëse e nënshkruan vendimin, është kryer me jetën tënde, morale e njerëzore. Po kërkoj këtë prej jush, sepse më duket se e meritoj. Në momente të krizave të mëdha dhe të sakrifikimit të vetes, kam qenë më ju. Lëshime ka... ato që thotë Fatmir Sejdiu... mund t’i gjeni edhe njëqind të tjera. Por, vendimi është marrë mbi bazën e argumenteve të konstruktuara, të pavërteta. Le të thuhet e vërteta, konsolidohuni, le të jenë dy javë, dy ditë, dhe më thoni që të shkoj... Nuk jam pengesë e proceseve. Ky është mandat prej të cilit Nexhat Daci nuk përfiton asgjë, sepse me vendim të Kryesisë së LDK’së Daci nuk dëmtohet pse shkon. Daci po ju lut për parime morale, njerëzore, politike. Ju si të doni. Unë me kënaqësinë time do t’i a uroj Kolës nesër. Le të kthehet kjo në parti, në Kryesi, lë të thuhen argumente të tjera, le të dilet në opinion, e mbledhin Grupin Parlamentar, në mbledhjen e ardhshme, në një seancë tjetër, e kryejmë punën unanimisht. Mendoj se kam të drejtë morale që ta kërkoj këtë, kolegët e mi. Kur ka dashur PDK dhe krahu i luftës që ta bëjnë LDK’në tradhtare në seancë plenare, unë e kam deponuar krejt fuqinë time... Sa herë që kanë dalë kundër Presidentit Rugova, nuk kam menduar fare për karrierën time, në të gjitha nivelet, vendore e ndërkombëtare... 
E kam atë të drejtëmorale që të kërkoj prej jush një javë ose një seancë tjetër. Nuk po kërkoj për të mbetur në funksion. Unë dua që nesër Kolë Berisha ta ketë mbështetjen absolute,edhe timen. Kur është djegur Klina, kur i kanë përndjekur krejt, pa e njohur mirë, i kam dërguar selam Kolë Berisha, ekam një kat të shtëpisë, merre familjen dhe eja, jetojmë bashkë. Nuk kam asgjë kundër. Ndershmëria nuk më ka lënë kurrë... 

Vazhdojeni punën dhe ecim bashkë. Edhe sot pothem, respektojeni një dinjitet, mos u mundoni që me konstruktime ta njollosni dikë që ka qenë me ju. Po kërkoj ta shtyjmë një javë. Nëse edhe këtë nuk ma aprovoni, atëherë ndiqeni procedurën, nuk do të ndahem, do të jem deputet me ju.Kam pasur oferta enorme të mëdha, kolegët e mi, me para dhe pozita, në momentet më të vështira, për ta lënë LDK’në. Por, nëse kam rrezikuar një mijë herë, si edhe ju të tjerët, e kam atë të drejtë t’ju them - ju lutem mos merrni vendim sot, spastrojeni figurën e Dacit, e zëvendësojmë në mbledhjen e ardhshme. Nëse edhe kjo nuk bën, merrni vendim si të doni 

Nekibe Kelmendi: Po e shoh që çdokush po i përmend sakrificat e veta. Edhe unë kam sakrifikuar. Tre dëshmorë i kam dhënë. Prej fillimit jam në Kryesi të LDK’së. Sot kemi një rend dite tjetër. Ju lutem mos na i lëndoni zemrat... 

Alush Gashi: Kolegë deputetë, ka ardhur koha e përcaktimit. Në fillim ju luta që të mos vijmë në këtë pozitë. Nëse Kryetari Daci nuk është i gatshëm që t’i japë mbështetje zëvendësimit, atëherë duhet të votojmë. Sabri Hamitin e kemi kandidat për zëvendësimin e Fatmir Sejdiut në postin e Kryesisë së Kuvendit tëKosovës.Në sallë janë 4 deputetë. Kush është për ?... Kush është kundër ?... 

Po e përsëris për s’di të satën herë... Kryesia e LDK’së nuk ka marrë vendim për shkarkim. Ka marrë vendim për zëvendësim. Ju lus që t’i bashkoheni këtij vendimi të Kryesisë së LDK’së. Nëse nuk i bashkoheni, duhet të marrim vendim këtu. 

Besa Gaxherri: Ju po kërkoni që të votojmë... Ajo kërkesë që ka shkuar në Kryesinë e Kuvendit, automatikisht bie poshtë. 

Alush Gashi: Kjo ka hyrë në rend të ditës... 

Besa Gaxherri: Qy në rend të ditës... Mosni, bre, Profesor... Ne ju respektojmë shumë, por mos na ktheni në makina krejt. Edhe ne kemi dinjitet, edhe ne jemi njerëz.Aman mos na sillni në këtë pozitë... 

Alush Gashi: Në cilën pozitë? 

Besa Gaxherri: Po kërkoni të votojmë... 

Alush Gashi: Ju lutem, këtë çështje e kemi nesër ne seancë plenare. Nëse Kryetari Daci i bashkohet vendimit të Kryesisë së LDK’së, dalim dhe e themi këtë. Nëse jo, ne votojmë këtu dheme shumicë votash vendosim. Themi se vendimi i Kryesisë së LDK’së ka qenë në GP, por nuk ka kaluar, prandaj urdhëroni votoni në seancë plenare. Ky është Parlament. Nuk ka këtu asgjë konspirative. Ne kemi biseduar dhe duhet të marrim vendim. Unë nuk jam i bindur se GP e ka forcën për ta shtyrë vendimin e Kryesisë së LDK’së. Por, kjo mund të testohet. Nëse ju mendoni se Kryesia e LDK’së e ka gabim, atëherë votoni kundër. Unë nuk di mekanizëm tjetër. U bë debat tri orë dhe ne duhet të marrim vendim. E vetmja mënyrë për të marrë vendim është të votojmë, meqë nuk pajtohemi të gjithë. Vendimi merret me shumicë... E kam lutur Kryetarin Daci shumë, po e lus përsëri... 

Besa Gaxherri: Edhe ky po ju lutet... 

Fadil Geci: Po lutemi që ta ktheni në parti këtë çështje. Po kërkoni vendim për ta shkarkuar Profesor Dacin... Ku ku nanë... 

Alush Gashi: Ju lutem, kemi ardhur në akt të votimit....Kush është për propozimin.... 

Nexhat Daci: Kadale... 

Alush Gashi: Ne mund t’ia bëjmë si ta do shpirti, memetoda që janë demokratike. Keni thënë ua të vij për të dalë në vota aty. Nëse kjo ështëmënyra, në rregull. Nuk ka mekanizëm tjetër. 

Fadil Geci: E dimë se në çfarë gjendje kemi ardhur në LDK. Rrini mirë...Dy figurat mëtë mira që i kemi përpara, me respektin më të madh, Nexhat Dacin dhe Kolë Berishën, po na kërkoni të votojmë... Çka të bëjmë tash ne? 

Alush Gashi: Si çka të bëjmë? Duhet të bëjmë... 

Besa Gaxherri: Jo, s’mund të bëjmë. Nuk mundemi... 

Fadil Geci: Po qiky qitu e ka varrosë Rugovën në Shqipni... Mosni, se është marre...Ta heqim Nexhat Dacin, turp i madh është ky. Po ju lutet që t’ia jepni edhe një javë. Qëllimi ynë është që të ecim bashkë. Pse të mos merremi vesh mirë? Naim Jerliu me u vetë në parti... Mosni se e morët në qafë veten... 

Alush Gashi: Kryesia e LDK’së është kjo që është, bre, Fadil.... Janë zgjedhjet, Fadil... 

Fadil Geci : Kujt po i ngutet para zgjedhjeve? Kujt, more, poi ngutet? 

Fatmir Sejdiu: Ngadalë, Fadil... 

Fadil Geci: O Profesor Sejdiu, punën e 1 vjetëve të Presidentit Rugova, ta ka shkërdhy’ para syve ai mjekrra (Rexhep Qosja)... dhe i keni rrahur shuplakë... 

Fatmir Sejdiu : Mos, se nuk është ashtu.... 

Fadil Geci: Mos kërkoni që të votojmë... e të ndahemi... Jemi një familje... 

Nexhat Daci Ju lutem, mosni kështu. E lëmë nesër. Ju luta, kërkova një seancë tjetër, një javë, ose dy ditë. Nuk po them që ta ndërrojë vendimin LDK. Le të thuhet e vërteta, jo konstruksioni që është paraqitur. Dhe, njëzëri shkojmë... Po kërkoj që të hiqen ato që më njollosin mua dhe familjen time. Dhe, vijmë këtu, e 
votojmë njëzëri. 

Alush Gashi: Ne e formulojmë tash këtë çështje. Këtë mund ta formulojmë këtu, si Grup Parlamentar. Ulemi dhe e shkruajmë dhe dalim së bashku... 

Nexhat Daci: Le të mbetet për nesër në mëngjes, një orë para seancës, tash jemi nën presion. Shkruajeni dhe njëzëri e votojmë, o burra... Pse të shkoj me njolla... 

Besa Gaxherri: Jo, s’do të shkojë këtu askush me njolla. Ose me njollë të vërtetë, ose hiç! 

Alush Gashi: Jo me njolla... E formulojmë tash dhe themi... Askush në dynja nuk ju ka folur për antiamerikanizëm juve... 

Nexhat Daci: Formulojeni nesër, në orën 9 e kryejmë... 

Alush Gashi: A doni që ne ta formulojmë? Njeriu është i prekur në deklaratat publike. Ta formulojmë në këtë kontekst.... se GP LDK’së... njëzëri çmoi lart punën e Kryetari të Kuvendit Nexhat Daci...dhe për arsye të proceseve... 
GP mbështet propozimin... 

Nexhat Daci: GP nuk i pranoi akuzat... e pastroi çështjen që këtë e ka kërkuar Brukseli e ashingtoni... 

Alush Gashi: Po, po, po, është çështje e brendshme... 

Nexhat Daci: Bëjeni në qetësi.... 

Alush Gashi: Një moment... A ka mundësi kështu... që ne u morëm vesh se çështja e zëvendësimit është çështje e Brendshme e Kosovës. Pikë.GP në debat kundërshtoi të gjitha akuzat e dyshimet në adresë të Nexhat Dacit... 

Nexhat Daci: Shumëmirë... dilni shkruajeni dhe ejani këtu... 

Alush Gashi: Tekstin nuk e lëshojmë publikisht pa e pranuar Kryetari Daci. 

PUSHIM I DEBATIT 4 MINUTA... FORMULOHET DEKLARATA 

Alush Gashi: Në takimin e GP të LDK’së, mbajtur më 9mars 2006, 
u mor ky vendim: 

1 GP çmon lart punën e deritashme të zotëri Nexha tDacit si Kryetar i 
Kuvendit të Kosovës. 

2 GP i LDK’së thekson se Kryesia e LDK’së vendimin e vet për zëvendësimin e Kryetarit të Kuvendit të Kosovës Nexhat Daci me Kolë Berishën, e ka marrë mbi bazë të informatës së pavërtetë se gjoja kjo është kërkesë nga Uashingtoni dhe Brukseli. Pas debatit të gjatë të zhvilluar në GP-të LDK’së, nuk është pranuar ky argument. 

3 GP i LDK’së, për hir të vazhdimit të proceseve demokratike dhe të realizmit të vullnetit politik të popullit të Kosovës për shtet të pavarur dhe sovran, i jep mbështetje unanime debatit të zhvilluar dhe pranon propozimin për zëvendësimin e Nexhat Dacit, Kryetar i Kuvendit të Kosovës, me Kolë Berishën. 

FLASIN TË GJITHË PËRNJËHERË... 

Alush Gashi Ngadalë, ju lutem. Kryetari Daci e pat pastrimin e emrit –që nuk është antiamerikan. Ju lutem, i shkruam këto gjëra, u morëm vesh, e formuluam 
bashkë. Esenca ishte që emrin e Kryetarit Daci, si antiamerikan, ta pastrojmë, sepse kjo nuk qëndron Kjo u krye tash. Si një lojtar i mirë, që pas dy golave të mira, 
del në pauzë, dhe kthehet në lojën tjetër. Besoj që është më mirë. Të gjithë së bashku. Faleminderit. 
Shihemi. 

(FUND)

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*LDK bashkohet me brutalët e Rugovës*


Shkruan: Xhevdet Mazrekaj

Editorial i gazetes "Bota Sot",Prishtine

Deri kur do të botohet Bota sot ajo do ta afirmojë filozofinë politike të Presidentit Historik, Ibrahim Rugova. Orientimi rugovian dhe fizionomia djathtiste e Bota sot, ka ndikuar që shumë kush ta konsiderojë Botën sot si gazetë partiake, si gazetë të LDK-së. Bota sot nuk ka qenë gazetë e partisë, se në atë parti ka pasur edhe antirugovian fanatik, e as gazetë e ndonjë misioni miqësor ndërkombëtar, siç janë gazetat tjera. Derisa Rugova disa herë vizitonte redaksinë tonë në Cyrih, përcjellësit e tij nëpër skuta të kafiterive të Cyrihut agjitonin kundër Botës sot, dhe këtë gjë vazhdojnë ta bëjnë edhe sot. LDK-ja ka botuar gazetën Pavarësia (pa lejen e Rugovës) duke huazuar gazetarë të Botës sot, kanë dashur kështu ti falsifikojnë një rivalitet Botës sot. Aq sa ka qenë i vetmuar Rugova në LDK (siç u zbulua pas vdekjes së tij), po në atë masë Bota sot ka qenë e sabotuar nga krimbat fraksionarë brenda LDK-së, madje që nga ajo kohë kur filloi fushata dezertore e këtyre krimbave partiakë, largimi i fraksionarëve antirugovianë brenda LDK-së, që pas vdekjes së tij i çjerrën maskat dhe u kthyen në parti duke u komplotuar ndërveti me metodat më të fëlliqta staliniste. I kanë inkriminuar rugovistët e sinqertë pikërisht në faqet e pamfleteve të atyre gazetave që tetë vjet me radhë nuk kanë lënë intrigë dhe gurë pa lëvizur kundër Presidentit Rugova, madje duke botuar fotografi që ia deformonin fytyrën, që e tallnin për qenin e Sharrit dhe tash po këta shkrihen në një parti të cilën Rugova e ka themeluar dhe e ka ngritur deri në qendër të diplomacisë botërore (siç u pa edhe gjatë varrimit të tij). Pikë e pesë janë edhe sot, organizatorët e komploteve të fshehta kundër partisë, në luftë për tu pozicionuar në ballë të saj. Por, këtu nuk mund të mos konstatoj një fakt kategorik: ajo përmasë e opinionit dhe elektoratit që e ka pasur Rugova, ajo ende ekziston në krah të Rugovës, madje edhe kur kjo masë e madhe nuk e voton më partinë që e themeloi ai dhe që gjithnjë e më shumë po bëhet renegate e Rugovës. Edhe ne, Bota sot do të ekzistojmë si gazetë vetëm për elektoratin e Rugovës duke u përpjekur që ta mbajmë së bashku dhe të mos përçahet si është përçarë partia e tij. Kur thash vetëm për elektoratin e Rugovës, desha të them se vetëm Rugova dhe elektorati i tij kanë mbështetur filozofinë politike djathtiste, që do të thotë, kombëtare. Populli shqiptar, për shkak të historisë së tij që karakterizohet si luftë me Lindjen okupatore është popull Perëndimor, që do të thotë, është popull që i përket botëkuptimit djathtist. 

Fjalët më lart të këtij editoriali më shtyri ti them një lajm, që i vë pikë konstatimit, se skena politike në Kosovë është shndërruar në tezgë klandestine kontrabandiste ku shitblihen parimet politike, ku bëhet tregti me flamuj si në tregimet e Koliçit. Dhe ky lajm është se partia Ora u shkri në LDK. Pra, pas të gjitha prishjeve dhe lidhjeve të koalicioneve brenda nate, dhe kalimit të individë-aparatëve herë në një parti, herë në tjetrën, lajmi se Ora u shkri në LDK, në mediat e Kosovës as nuk u spektakularizua si sensacion i shekullit 21. Pse? Sepse tashmë është bërë rutinë e jo sensacion këmbimi i maskave dhe flamujve, kjo tashmë konsiderohet lajm i demoduar dhe opinioni tashmë është indiferent ndaj kësaj maskarade. Kjo epidemi e profilizimeve të partive që në mëngjes janë të majta, në mbrëmje të djathta, të nesërmen të qendrës ka arritur ta bind opinionin e gjerë se organizatat politike në Kosovë nuk kanë as fizionomi as koncept politik, as program as qëllim idealistik, dhe se për interesa karrieriste e ndërrojnë fytyrën brenda nate, e shesin partinë, e blejnë një tjetër. Si në tribunat publike ku shiteshin robërit e bardhë dalin aktivistët në shitje dhe cila parti jep më shumë, i merr, pastaj prapë i shet më shtrenjtë. Në realitet, shefat e të gjitha partive politike që në mëngjes presin në rend (si për sheqer e vaj në kohë krize) në rend për një presin para dyerve të ambasadave evropiane të marrin konstruksione se çfarë qëndrimi politik do të mbajnë gjatë ditës, dhe çfarë qëndrimi gjatë mbrëmjes dhe a u lejohet që së paku gjatë vikendit të mos i ndërrojnë fytyrat si shtriga para pasqyrës së Borbardhës. Kështu shembulli i fundit, Ora dje ishte majtiste e përbetuar (madje e formatit të shoqërisë civile), po ja sot në mëngjes lajmi se ajo u shkri në djathtiste. Pse, jo - djathtiste është edhe PDK-ja, AAK-ja... të gjitha janë djathtiste ekonomiste sipas modelit kinez. Me ide komuniste do ta zhvillojnë ekonominë kapitaliste, si në Kinë, me një ndryshim që këta djathtistë të Kosovës kanë lejuar që edhe centin e fundit të parave tatimpaguese të Kosovës ti kamatojnë në bankat e Evropës. Po, se pa krizë depresive nuk ka ekspansion zhvillimi ekonomik, si ky që po shihet sot në Kosovë, në Kosovën e udhëhequr nga djathtistët dhe këshilltarët e tyre socialistë që rrjedhin nga partitë e tipit të Bilinguerit.

----------

